# Opinion on Furry Porn?



## aeroxwolf (Apr 28, 2015)

Mature audience only. If you're under age, please do not post and leave right away. Please do not post links.

What are your thoughts on furry/ anthro porn? Are you a supporter or are you against. Feel free to explain why? Keep it clean!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 28, 2015)

*sighs* 
We had this one before a few times. 

It's there, never gonna go away so you better get used to it. 
You don't have to like it or look at it, but it's there and people 
love it, I draw it and will for a longtime and people who are in 
the fandom need to get over it. 

Life does not exist without sex, and sex is part of most human's 
lives. The fandom is people expressing themselves with a fursona
and sex is part of a person and the art in the fandom reflects that.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 28, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Mature audience only. If you're under age, please do not post and leave right away.


Can't tell me what to do. :V Other rule is fair though and are what is stopping me from locking this.



> What are your thoughts on furry/ anthro porn? Are you a supporter or are you against. Feel free to explain why? Keep it clean!


I don't think the distinction between supporters and people who're against has been all that important since the "burned furs" movement many, many years back.

Sex is one of the most natural things in the world. It's only natural that you see this reflected in artistic depictions, both furry and more traditional erotic art (not ignoring of course modern day porn). It's something us humans can't ignore by our very nature (unless you're asexual).

Both modern porn and furry yiff do depict unrealistic expectations of sex - the latter deliberately moreso since it's based on more extreme and fictional fantasies - which can~ be unhealthy, but other than maybe an awkward first-time I don't see all that much of an issue. Some furries at cons don't seem to anyway. :V

Also, it's just nice to see fantasies realised visually from time to time. There's no chance of irl dragon porn ever existing is there? :V

TL;DR, It's hawt. :V


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 28, 2015)

I tolerate yiff art but i just dont find it attractive.

But fursuit porn or something like that is horrible


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 28, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> But fursuit porn or something like that is horrible


To play devil's advocate - Why in your opinion is it horrible, other than it plays to the stereotypes of our fandom?


----------



## Filter (Apr 28, 2015)

As long as all participants are consenting adult characters, my view of it is largely positive. I wouldn't hang it up for display, but adult furry art can be sexy and fun. Whether I like a particular piece depends on a number of factors, but this sort of thing is probably the most harmless kind of "porn" I can think of. It's imaginary, and I put porn in quotes because I'd argue that the better works have redeeming artistic value. Something that real porn utterly lacks, in my opinion. For what it's worth, I have a negative view of actual porn with live actors. Adult furry art just doesn't have the same negative associations in my mind of sex trade abuse and exploitation that real porn does. 

That being said, art can be a propaganda tool that influences peoples' attitudes and whatnot, so I dislike furry porn that depicts abusive situations. I also dislike Rule 34 porn of trademarked characters. Sorry, but I'd rather not see Krystal and Sonic getting it on... just no.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 28, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> To play devil's advocate - Why in your opinion is it horrible, other than it plays to the stereotypes of our fandom?



Personally I find it really off putting that the dick in proportion to the suit is so small, it just looks silly.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 28, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Life does not exist without sex, and sex is part of most human's lives. The fandom is people expressing themselves with a fursona
> and sex is part of a person and the art in the fandom reflects that.



Good point Charrio, but theres a fine line between art and porn. Like you said, art is a form of expression. I agree. Porn is sexual stimulation. Nothing more, nothing less. Combine the two and you've still got porn,  but more unrealistic like Kalmor said. A lot of things that happen within regular are a poor examples of what sex is really about, but they are possible . So why make porn that goes to point of impossible? Its simply stimulating you to want something you could never have.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Apr 28, 2015)

Sex is part of life, but not all of it.  Furry porn doesn't interest me, even the really well-done art is (to me) just "meh."  I just scroll past it.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 28, 2015)

Furry porn is best porn.


----------



## Half-Note (Apr 28, 2015)

Both me and a friend of mine finds it hot.

I could say it's a fetish, after all, the art is not of real people. It is just anthro-porn presented through a drawing.

But hey, I find it sexually attractive.

To think I was only getting into the community of this fandom last December.... Now look at me...

Fucking Hell...


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 28, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> To play devil's advocate - Why in your opinion is it horrible, other than it plays to the stereotypes of our fandom?



The main reason, is that it plays with the main stereotype of our fandom.

Other reasons are: I don wanna see 2 humans dressed up as animals fuck.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 28, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> To play devil's advocate - Why in your opinion is it horrible, other than it plays to the stereotypes of our fandom?



For me, it's because so many people wear their sex suits in public. It's one thing wear it for sex and leave it at home but it should never leave the private parts of one's life.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

I have furry porn addiction


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Mature audience only. If you're under age, please do not post and leave right away.


Where do you think you are? :V


EDIT: In all seriousness, I suppose it fits as a guilty pleasure for me. I don't typically like how its drawn in the community but certain specific works can be nice. Normally I avoid the porn and just look for cute artwork though. Or hell, lewd things that don't go full porn tend to be more attractive to me.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 28, 2015)

Its hot


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2015)

When your boyfriend is a softcore porn artist, you get kinda used to it.

Except hardcore stuff, I still cringe at it.


----------



## Astus (Apr 28, 2015)

I myself am not turned on by any of the porn, so I find it more of an interesting rather than anything else.

People can look and pleasure themselves with whatever it is they please so long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. Elaborating that no one is harmed in the production or in the act that cannot act for themselves or etc... as well the stuff that depicts such acts is also questionable.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

Used to look it at a lot until I developed some kind of weird anxiety issue revolving the stuff. Gotta love anxiety. :V

I DEMAND TRIGGER WARNINGS


----------



## Traven V (Apr 28, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Used to look it at a lot until I developed some kind of weird anxiety issue revolving the stuff. Gotta love anxiety. :V
> 
> I DEMAND TRIGGER WARNINGS


X3, I've been there Kellie. I have been there.
I have no problem with it at all. let your imagination soar! Think of all the STD's one is missing out on :/


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

Traven V said:


> X3, I've been there Kellie. I have been there.
> I have no problem with it at all. let your imagination soar! Think of all the STD's one is missing out on :/


Considering that the majority of all diseases come from animals, I should probably sit this one out, or else we'll have another ebola or AIDS on our hands.


----------



## Troj (Apr 28, 2015)

Just like non-furry porn and erotica, some of it I like, some of it I don't, and a lot of it elicits no response either way from me.

Overall, I think people should be able to access and enjoy porn and erotica as they choose at the _right times_ and in the _appropriate places_. 

I also think people need to be smart about deleting their browser history, browsing in 'private mode,' and creating safe passwords and discreet usernames, because these habits could save them a lot of potential grief.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 28, 2015)

brb fapping to furry porn

it's p good


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm one of those weird people where that enjoyment actually surpasses the human equivalent. 

However, I realize that that isn't something that a lot of people would be...eh...receptive to, so I'm very private about it where I know there would be an undesired response. With someone who also enjoys it, I open up a bit more.

It seems that it is at the point where at times I feel a tad guilty after enjoying it. Knowing just how much someone would not be receptive to it and especially knowing that certain lifestyles carry a certain level of reputation, I sometimes feel a good deal of guilt and at times want it to not be known at all, and sometimes I feel like a pervert just for existing.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 28, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Mature audience only. If you're under age, please do not post and leave right away.


Fuck you, I won't do what you tell me!


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 28, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> brb fapping to furry porn
> 
> it's p good



Hahaha LizardKing, your avatar fits that sentence perfectly.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't understand the appeal of it. But I tolerate the people who are into it. Just don't shove it in my face, thank you. It is already difficult enough to avoid it here as it is.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 28, 2015)

Not really for me, though some things may be interesting occasionally. My main issue is that it's too open.


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

i don't see it being any different from any other porn... some i like, some i don't.


----------



## Joey (Apr 28, 2015)

SFW art is highly underrated.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 29, 2015)

Honestly I find furry porn super creepy. I'm not for it or against it. As long as they don't shove it in my face, they can do whatever they want.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Apr 30, 2015)

The art is fine. I find some characters attractive so it's nice to look at that kind of art here and there too. It really doesn't hurt.

It's just like regular porn. Some people will like it, some will hate it, but in the end, it's there, so yeah.


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 30, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmmmm ffffffurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry poooooooooooooooorn!
best aphrodisiac in da world!


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 30, 2015)

Got about 8 pieces myself, so yeah, im a slight fan :V
It is also a massive confidence booster, seeing a representation of me even though fictional getting action makes me feel better about myself for some reason.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 30, 2015)

My brain doesn't like it, but you should ask my dick


----------



## Filter (Apr 30, 2015)

It's more of a mental or imaginational turn-on for me than physical.

Edit: Just to clarify, I only like some of it. I try to tune out the stuff I'd rather not see and pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2015)

You know, I've kinda started to look at this stuff for the first time in years the other day, and for some of the stuff out there... I dunno what I was thinking. This stuff's weird as shit. :S

I mean, I'm kinky but some of the anatomy and bodily fluids are exaggerated to the point of parody, and this comes from someone who loves me some cartoony smut.

I guess I'm unlucky, a lot of the artists I watch are into weird shit I just don't get. :I


----------



## StarrySpelunker (Apr 30, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> You know, I've kinda started to look at this stuff for the first time in years the other day, and for some of the stuff out there... I dunno what I was thinking. This stuff's weird as shit. :S
> 
> I mean, I'm kinky but some of the anatomy and bodily fluids are exaggerated to the point of parody, and this comes from someone who loves me some cartoony smut.
> 
> I guess I'm unlucky, a lot of the artists I watch are into weird shit I just don't get. :I



That is exactly what I've thought for years that furry porn effectively is a parody of pornography which is already an exaggeration of most sex. 

It's just too out there to be interesting other than an examination of the stranger side of the human condition.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2015)

StarrySpelunker said:


> That is exactly what I've thought for years that furry porn effectively is a parody of pornography which is already an exaggeration of most sex.
> 
> It's just too out there to be interesting other than an examination of the stranger side of the human condition.


Well, I'm no saint, I have a soft spot for some rule 34 but I have limits, I used to be a member at Inkbunny and it's honestly a good site in terms of design and functionality but the weird shit you see there, man. I dunno if I'll ever be ready for that again. D:

And no, not referring to cub stuff, that's merely the tip of the iceberg, my friends. The human condition is FUCKING TERRIFYING.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 30, 2015)

My reasoning is simple really: People porn doesn't arouse me; it is repulsive and I feel shameful, sickened just looking at it.  I don't get any of that with furry porn.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 30, 2015)

I haven't been to any NSFW sites, but people use some terrifying sprays on TF2 servers. That being said, I may eventually get around to digging deeper. After all, not all pr0n is dogs sucking each other's dicks.


----------



## belmonkey (Apr 30, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> My reasoning is simple really: People porn doesn't arouse me; it is repulsive and I feel shameful, sickened just looking at it.  I don't get any of that with furry porn.



I feel similarly: real porn doesn't do too much for me.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 30, 2015)

Porn. I like it. Furries. I like it. Furry porn. I like like it.


----------



## Troj (Apr 30, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> My reasoning is simple really: People porn doesn't arouse me; it is repulsive and I feel shameful, sickened just looking at it.  I don't get any of that with furry porn.



Yeah, good erotica involving humans is generally dandy and fine, but I find a lot of human porn either side-splittingly hilarious, or too "close-to-home," and therefore unnerving and off-putting.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 30, 2015)

Troj said:


> Yeah, good erotica involving humans is generally dandy and fine, but I find a lot of human porn either side-splittingly hilarious, or too "close-to-home," and therefore unnerving and off-putting.



Real porn is in the hands of terrible, terrible hacks. I think it could be turned into a legitimate art form if you had the right kinda writers and artists involved.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 30, 2015)

If I find yiff that arouses my interests, I'll probably fap to it. A decade ago, when I discovered furry porn, there was so much fapping in a 48 hour period.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks like the sterotypes are true...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Looks like the sterotypes are true...


I guess you are the authority on stereotypes after those posts you made about them colored folks!


----------



## Troj (Apr 30, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Real porn is in the hands of terrible, terrible hacks. I think it could be turned into a legitimate art form if you had the right kinda writers and artists involved.



Oh, absolutely.

Now that I think of it, one strength of furry porn and erotica from _my_ point of view is that a lot of it is more fantastical in nature, as opposed to realistic. When stories are too realistic or mundane, I find it's harder for me to suspend judgment and disbelief--not to mention, when I'm in the mood for erotica, I don't want to spend three pages reading about the main character's day at the office, nor do I want to have to skim through dialogue exchanges about said day at the office, or the main character's plan to pick up more milk at the grocery store!

Both human and furry erotica and porn seem to contain roughly the same amount of outright trash--though, maybe certain types of gaffes, groaners, and flaws are more common in one genre than the other, but I'm not prepared to make a case for that.


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 30, 2015)

People can't choose what they find arousing, so if you like it, then that's fine. Although, just like with regular porn, I don't want it shoved in my face constantly. As to if I like it or not, I've never really looked at it with that kind of intention. It's interesting, yes, but do I find that type of enjoyment in it? I don't think so.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 30, 2015)

There is just something about furry porn that excites me more than normal porn.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sylox said:


> There is just something about furry porn that excites me more than normal porn.



When I read that the first time, I read:  "There is just something about furry porn that excites me more than animal porn."


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 30, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> I guess you are the authority on stereotypes after those posts you made about them colored folks!



Yes I am. 

I'm trying to become the king of stereotypes


----------



## Sylox (Apr 30, 2015)

IDK if the King of Stereotypes is a good thing


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 30, 2015)

If I was stereotypical, I would be a really pimply, glasses and bow tie wearing dork.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 30, 2015)

I like me some erotic fan art. Especially where anthro characters are concerned.

Maybe it's because I like them as people though... with fursonas, you have less opportunity to get to know them and fall for them.


----------



## Koota (Apr 30, 2015)

As far as the erotic side of the furry art, I enjoy longer comics for some reason. I like a story i guess.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 30, 2015)

Koota said:


> As far as the erotic side of the furry art, I enjoy longer comics for some reason. I like a story i guess.



_Oh, there are so many things I could share with you..._


----------



## Koota (Apr 30, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> _Oh, there are so many things I could share with you..._



What is stopping you?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 30, 2015)

I bet its vore porn. If you've got macro porn Mark, please send it to me.


----------



## Coffox (Apr 30, 2015)

Personally and i will share this.

I seem to like Vanilla, *Latex*, rubber, Slime, Femboys, BDSM to name a few. 

I will admit saying: Cub, Inflatable, Vore, and chub really weirds me out.

But i wont say i despise it, if you like it more power to you.


Generally, Furry porn is another art form. Some people will like it others wont, thats the point of art. Evoking emotions.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm a bit unclear as to how one becomes a furry if they aren't into furry porn. I'm sure there are plenty of nice, non-freakish internet communities out there without furry porn. Well, without furry porn at least.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 30, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Mature audience only. If you're under age, please do not post and leave right away.



Fuck the police. I'll comment where I want.

Moving on the task at hand (no pun intended), I have legitimately read furry porn with a story so good and so sad that it just about made me cry IRL. I'll look up the names of the comics later so y'all can find them on your own. Although I do find it funny how in a lot of popular furry porn artists' work, the characters don't seem to actually have any internal organs or skeletal systems (looking at you, Redrusker). They're functionally made of elastic and that's really funny to me. Meatspace fursuit porn creeps me the fuck out, _waaay_ too far into the Uncanny Valley.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 30, 2015)

Sylox said:


> IDK if the King of Stereotypes is a good thing



No wai, someone should make some Art of a character named "King of Stereotypes", wonder what that would look like :/



Kellie Gator said:


> Considering that the...


X3, you silly ^^


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 30, 2015)

I like it. Find it attractive or appealing or arousing. Whichever; not the only thing I go for or look at, but I'm down with that.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 1, 2015)

Oh jesus, I dunno if I can look at much more of this stuff without unwatching a bunch of people, I guess I've kinda become re-sensitized after not looking at porn for a while...

Like, seriously, some of the stuff I see in my FA inbox reminds me of the fucking CIA's torture methods. D:

WHAT IS WRONG WITH US


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 1, 2015)

I would be amongst the people that doesn't find real porn gratifying...it's kind of gross fap material. In fact, the entirety of sexual stuff is weird sometimes. Except when it's not x3

I actually like erotic writing or art...so say it's in the context of two fictional characters you can assume there's some kind of situation or relationship between the two individuals instead of BOOM! SEX. Comics are also a pretty cool way to give a story to it as well rather than it being a random singular event.

It depends on the situation, art, expressiveness, and etc...but there's a lot of different kinds of art that would be really attractive. And furries? Yeah maybe it might be weird to others but anthros are very attractive, we can dream cant we?


----------



## Astrium (May 1, 2015)

shteev said:


> I'm no stranger to fetishes but sometimes I see shit that I could never have imagined before and it's just dumbfounding how people find it hot
> 
> I can't get behind cub shit. It depicts sexual acts involving minors.
> 
> I know it's not real, of course, but it's still nasty and morally questionable.



The truth is, there are a lot more pedo/hebe/ephebophiles than you would think. And when I say that, I mean people who simply have an attraction to children, not necessarily those who have acted on it (in fact, I think that there are quite a few child sexual abusers who aren't pedo/hebe/ephebophilic, they usually don't go for a diagnosis after the arrest. From what I hear, a lot of them never act on it). From what I've been told, a lot of them use simulated child porn as a way to control their attractions. There are no children being hurt (we are talking about _simulated_ CP, not the real thing), so I'd say that it's probably a preferable solution to having groups of pedo/hebe/ephebophiles wandering around looking to satisfy their urges another way.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 1, 2015)

shteev said:


> I can't get behind cub shit. It depicts sexual acts involving minors.



I avoid pics that obviously depict underage anthros.  It's just sick to me.


----------



## Sylox (May 1, 2015)

Cub Porn is disgusting


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 1, 2015)

Astrium said:


> The truth is, there are a lot more pedo/hebe/ephebophiles than you would think. And when I say that, I mean people who simply have an attraction to children, not necessarily those who have acted on it (in fact, I think that there are quite a few child sexual abusers who aren't pedo/hebe/ephebophilic, they usually don't go for a diagnosis after the arrest. From what I hear, a lot of them never act on it). From what I've been told, a lot of them use simulated child porn as a way to control their attractions. There are no children being hurt (we are talking about _simulated_ CP, not the real thing), so I'd say that it's probably a preferable solution to having groups of pedo/hebe/ephebophiles wandering around looking to satisfy their urges another way.



ich, this sounds like a debate waiting to happen, my take on this is it exists and that's not going to change if you don't like it avoid it like the plague.

That said, I have never heard of hebephiles or ephebophiles until now. I'll give it a lookup Edit: Alright I see, so just a broader range of age groupings...


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 1, 2015)

Astrium said:


> The truth is, there are a lot more pedo/hebe/ephebophiles than you would think. And when I say that, I mean people who simply have an attraction to children, not necessarily those who have acted on it (in fact, I think that there are quite a few child sexual abusers who aren't pedo/hebe/ephebophilic, they usually don't go for a diagnosis after the arrest. From what I hear, a lot of them never act on it). From what I've been told, a lot of them use simulated child porn as a way to control their attractions. There are no children being hurt (we are talking about _simulated_ CP, not the real thing), so I'd say that it's probably a preferable solution to having groups of pedo/hebe/ephebophiles wandering around looking to satisfy their urges another way.



Simulated or not, Paedophiles are mentally sick people who all deserve the death penalty, no matter what country they dwell in. There's no justifying or defending their actions. The fact that they find minors sexually attractive is vulgar. Cub porn is still implying child rape to some degree. I find it extremely disappointing, but most of all disturbing that some furry artist create this type of shit.


----------



## Taikugemu (May 1, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Simulated or not, Paedophiles are mentally sick people who all deserve the death penalty, no matter what country they dwell in. There's no justifying or defending their actions. The fact that they find minors sexually attractive is vulgar. Cub porn is still implying child rape to some degree. I find it extremely disappointing, but most of all disturbing that some furry artist create this type of shit.



 Right, let's kill people for something they can't control, even if they don't act on it.

 Perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Astrium (May 1, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Simulated or not, Paedophiles are mentally sick people who all deserve the death penalty, no matter what country they dwell in. There's no justifying or defending their actions. The fact that they find minors sexually attractive is vulgar. Cub porn is still implying child rape to some degree. I find it extremely disappointing, but most of all disturbing that some furry artist create this type of shit.



They're mentally ill. They don't deserve execution, they deserve help. We don't execute the depressed, do we?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2015)

Fur porn 4 lyfe


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 1, 2015)

I don't want to vote in the poll. I guess you could call it a guilty pleasure but I'm not"for" or "against" furry porn at all. I won't draw porn as commissions for other people. I will draw artistic nudes and pinups, but not the act itself. I don't want to have a reputation as a porn artist, and drawing porn doesn't align with my personal artist's philosophy.

However, I will draw myself furry porn once in a while if the mood strikes me and I have commissioned 1 piece before.


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 1, 2015)

Astrium said:


> They're mentally ill. They don't deserve execution, they deserve help. We don't execute the depressed, do we?



There's a fine line between the potential to cause harm to one's self and the potential to cause harm to an innocent child. Now I guess your somewhat right. If they admit they have a problem and HAVEN'T acted upon it, then fine. Mental treatment and regular monitoring should be acceptable. But remember, we live in a age where anyone can access the internet, including young children. Which makes it a lot easier to for the sicker people to groom and meet children. If these people tried anything with your children/siblings, would you give them sympathy because the are mentally ill and cant help themselves? there are some people in this world you shouldn't pity.


----------



## Astrium (May 1, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> There's a fine line between the potential to cause harm to one's self and the potential to cause harm to an innocent child. Now I guess your somewhat right. If they admit they have a problem and HAVEN'T acted upon it, then fine. Mental treatment and regular monitoring should be acceptable. But remember, we live in a age where anyone can access the internet, including young children. Which makes it a lot easier to for the sicker people to groom and meet children. If these people tried anything with your children/siblings, would you give them sympathy because the are mentally ill and cant help themselves? there are some people in this world you shouldn't pity.



They've still committed a crime, I never said they shouldn't be punished for that. That's why we have prisons. But part of their sentencing should be treatment of their illness. Straight-up killing people for doing bad isn't how we do things. They have my sympathy for having a mental condition, but also my contempt for lacking the strength to control their actions. They can't help the attraction, but they're in full control of how they act on it.


----------



## Sylox (May 1, 2015)

Would it be weird if you got turned on seeing your fursona in a NSFW picture?


----------



## Tchelline (May 1, 2015)

*FURRY PORN IS THE BEST THING EVER, END OF THE DISCUSSION*


----------



## Zuriak (May 1, 2015)

Furry Pr0n is my bread and butter. :]



shteev said:


> I'm no stranger to fetishes but sometimes I see shit that I could never have imagined before and it's just dumbfounding how people find it hot
> 
> I can't get behind cub shit. It depicts sexual acts involving minors.
> 
> I know it's not real, of course, but it's still nasty and morally questionable.



Completely in agreement with you. There's nothing gratifying about sexualizing children. I just can't understand fetishes like that.


----------



## Harbinger (May 1, 2015)

Everytime cub shit is mentioned it just reveals how pathetically too far tolerating furries are, its almost as if the concept of thinking something is wrong shouldnt exist to them.
I dont care if someone finds that offensive, i find it disgusting people even like the idea of fucking kids.


----------



## Taikugemu (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, i really said you can't find it disgusting and wrong.


----------



## Maugryph (May 1, 2015)

Wow. Next time some fur states that the fandom is not all about porn. I will send them a link to this poll. :V


----------



## Zuriak (May 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Wow. Next time some fur states that the fandom is not all about porn. I will send them a link to this poll. :V


The sample size is too small. If a forum for a video game is frequented or visited by 10% of that title's population, I would also suggest similar figures on this forum as well.


----------



## Maugryph (May 1, 2015)

Zuriak said:


> The sample size is too small. If a forum for a video game is frequented or visited by 10% of that title's population, I would also suggest similar figures on this forum as well.



I was just being silly. your right, there isn't enough votes yet to come to a final conclusion yet. but I predict the first category will be %70 when the poll is closed. I could be wrong. It will be interesting to see.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (May 2, 2015)

I'm not really for or against it. I personally don't get much enjoyment out of any kind of porn. I'll be honest a lot of my distaste for porn has a lot to do with how most of it is drawn. It's always very unrealistic, the expressions are stupid and it all feels very unnatural. I can't buy that someone is enjoying themselves if they're in an impossible position designed to show me all their body parts at once. Being sexual is not the same as being sexy and a lot of artists, furry and otherwise, seem to forget that.

I don't have a problem with people who do like porn of either kind, it's all a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 2, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I'm one of those weird people where that enjoyment actually surpasses the human equivalent.
> 
> However, I realize that that isn't something that a lot of people would be...eh...receptive to, so I'm very private about it where I know there would be an undesired response. With someone who also enjoys it, I open up a bit more.
> 
> It seems that it is at the point where at times I feel a tad guilty after enjoying it. Knowing just how much someone would not be receptive to it and especially knowing that certain lifestyles carry a certain level of reputation, I sometimes feel a good deal of guilt and at times want it to not be known at all, and sometimes I feel like a pervert just for existing.



Except for that first sentence, this is pretty much how I feel about it as well.



Sylox said:


> Would it be weird if you got turned on seeing your fursona in a NSFW picture?



I'm fairly certain that's the whole point of NSFW commissions.


----------



## Ariosto (May 2, 2015)

I enjoy it, that's all I'll say, sometimes more than its human counterpart, sometimes less, it varies.


----------



## Astrium (May 2, 2015)

There are no kids in furry porn, they count by dog years. :V


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (May 3, 2015)

Even though one of my closest friends is a rather well-known porn artist in the fandom, I'm pretty much neutral when it comes to furry porn. I won't turn my head away when someone shows me an erotic piece, and I'll even give props if it's high quality work, but I don't go out of my way to look for furry porn.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 3, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Would it be weird if you got turned on seeing your fursona in a NSFW picture?


I'm pretty sure that's exactly why people buy nsfw commissions/draw them..


----------



## Troj (May 3, 2015)

Recently saw some good (human) burlesque that restored my faith in that sort of thing.

I imagine furry burlesque might potentially have to take a somewhat-different approach to avoid just being flat-out laughable and silly.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2015)

It's alright. Though I'm kind of picky about it I guess you could say


----------



## Amethiste (May 8, 2015)

Not interested in porn of any sort myself (Yeah I'm odd that way).

But just the same I couldn't care less what others find interesting/attractive as long as they aren't trying to push it on me.

I do find people trying to make things (that aren't) be all about whatever kink/fetish etc they might have to be rather irritating though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

Well for me I think people (people who are 18+ years old) who says furry porn is not their thing are all BS.
People who wants to feign innocence is all BS. Deep inside I just want to slap the shit out of these people.


Well... That's just me


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 8, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Well for me I think people (people who are 18+ years old) who says furry porn is not their thing are all BS.
> People who wants to feign innocence is all BS. Deep inside I just want to slap the shit out of these people.
> 
> 
> Well... That's just me



It doesn't help that faf has a history of being closeted about *everything*. 

XD


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

Furry porn is 10x hotter than RL porn.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Furry porn is 10x hotter than RL porn.



With me, it depends on my mood.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

To all closet furs or people out there:

There is no judging here XD 


well maybe just a little...


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2015)

i just got the best fucking (pun intended) idea ever.  8U  real-life anthro porn.  not amateur video of people humping each other in crappy fursuits, but legit movie-quality costumes and effects... _for porn_.  

is this a thing?  because it should be a thing.  if it is a thing, please direct me to it.


----------



## Just_Like_Magic (May 8, 2015)

I like furry art of all kinds. If the furry porn in question is well drawn, then as far as I'm concerned it's still as much art as anything else, of course with it's own *ahem* extra benefits. ;P

But in short, yes, I love me some furry porn every now and then.


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

Gator said:


> i just got the best fucking (pun intended) idea ever. 8U real-life anthro porn. not amateur video of people humping each other in crappy fursuits, but legit movie-quality costumes and effects...





Gator said:


> _for porn_.
> 
> is this a thing? because it should be a thing. if it is a thing, please direct me to it.




So you'd pay to watch guys in fursuits fuck?


----------



## TetsuoHaneda (May 8, 2015)

Surprisingly, it's easier to look at than live action porn. Maybe because I like a cartoony artstyle more than a realistic artstyle. As long as most of the characters depicted in porn is not underaged.


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So you'd pay to watch guys in fursuits fuck?



who the hell pays for porn?

but like i said, movie-quality effects.


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

If you want the HD and the fetish shit then you drop $$$ on porn.


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> If you want the HD and the fetish shit then you drop $$$ on porn.



unless you are an illegal pirate wizard, but i digress... i would be all on board for some super believable live action anthro porn.  cartoons are nice and all, but they tend to be a little too "clean".


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

Since we're talking about porn. It is prudent that I post this so I can change the mind of the people who thinks porn is bad



Spoiler



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10011284/


 (NSFW)


----------



## Astrium (May 8, 2015)

So for those who do like furry porn, who are your favorite artists. I've been browsing Tokifuji on e621 for the past hour and _whoo_, I'm gonna need an extra-long shower tonight. I'm also pretty partial to Redrusker, although lately it seems like he's been over-detailing his work (is that even a thing?).


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

Let's see...

TakaTaka
TairuPanda
Spookeedoo
Bin
Garth
Yell0w_F0X
Hewge

I know there are more but I can't remember them all.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 8, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I'm also pretty partial to Redrusker, although lately it seems like he's been over-detailing his work (is that even a thing?).



I'm not a fan of Redrusker, his style is beautiful and his lighting and coloring superb, but the subjects...my god. Too many inside views if you know what I mean. Plus he seems to think that erotica is just a dick going into an ass...over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over. GAH!!!! There is little build up, the characters are shallow and uninteresting and everytime Sea Salt just gets fucked by a ton of guys. (Never any surprise)

Blackteagan is a great storyteller and a master of emotion. Demicour has interesting lighting and a great saucey way of building up a story. Meesh is a smidge sloppy but his work has a raw "this could happen irl" sorta feel. Artdecade has a cookie cutter style that gives everyone the same face, but his dialogue is leagues above most furry porn artists. 

And that's not even mentioning the furry manga artists. (Tom and Ena anyone?)


----------



## Astrium (May 8, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm not a fan of Redrusker, his style is beautiful and his lighting and coloring superb, but the subjects...my god. Too many inside views if you know what I mean. Plus he seems to think that erotica is just a dick going into an ass...over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over. GAH!!!! There is little build up, the characters are shallow and uninteresting and everytime Sea Salt just gets fucked by a ton of guys. (Never any surprise)
> 
> Blackteagan is a great storyteller and a master of emotion. Demicour has interesting lighting and a great saucey way of building up a story. Meesh is a smidge sloppy but his work has a raw "this could happen irl" sorta feel. Artdecade has a cookie cutter style that gives everyone the same face, but his dialogue is leagues above most furry porn artists.
> 
> And that's not even mentioning the furry manga artists. (Tom and Ena anyone?)



I've seen a few Meesh pieces browsing Yaoi Haven Reborn, I do really enjoy the look of his art. I'll have to look the others up sometime. I swear I've heard of at least two of them and I think I've read an Artdecade thing, but I can't quite put my finger on what it was... Oh well, I'm sure it'll cum to me later.


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

I have a ton, but I'll just rattle off these guys:

FurryRatchet
Rukaisho
Zen


----------



## BlitzCo (May 8, 2015)

Gator said:


> i just got the best fucking (pun intended) idea ever.  8U  real-life anthro porn.  not amateur video of people humping each other in crappy fursuits, but legit movie-quality costumes and effects... _for porn_.
> 
> is this a thing?  because it should be a thing.  if it is a thing, please direct me to it.



You can stick with the Obama dildos...


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

One can wish for a multi-million dollar XXX film
But Caligula is by far the best I've seen XD


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

Didn't Caligula have sex w/ children? Ewwww


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Didn't Caligula have sex w/ children? Ewwww



It's also an infamously horrible movie with a graphic sex scene in it. XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

If there is... I clearly overlooked it...

Also 120 days of Sodom.. epic weird XD


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

The Ancient Romans were sex crazed. They banged anything that moved.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

I'd go back in time and live with Romans XD

Orgies... Orgies everywhere XD


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

Ewww...that's just wrong. Why would people want to sleep with multiple partners.


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ewww...that's just wrong. Why would people want to sleep with multiple partners.



because it's better that way.


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

What? No, that's how disease is spread. You don't know what the other person has and you are kind of cheating on your SO by doing it. That's like those people who are into swingers clubs and all that jazz, it just ain't right IMO.


----------



## Astrium (May 8, 2015)

The Romans sexed so much that they literally fucked an entire plant species to death. Apparently, this plant was such a good contraceptive that the Romans ended up making it go extinct.


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> What? No, that's how disease is spread. You don't know what the other person has


that's what protection is for... and this could be said of any partner(s) you have, whether it's one at a time or five.


> and you are kind of cheating on your SO by doing it. That's like those people who are into swingers clubs and all that jazz, it just ain't right IMO.


you realize that not all relationships are the same, right?  it's not cheating or wrong if they are ok with it.


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

I just don't see the appeal of having multiple sex partners or engaging in orgies which are just filthy events. Why do that in the first place? I ain't judging, I'm just confused at why people would want to engage in group sex.


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I just don't see the appeal of having multiple sex partners or engaging in orgies which are just filthy events. Why do that in the first place? I ain't judging, I'm just confused at why people would want to engage in group sex.



'cause why have just one when you could have more?


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

Well it seems...immoral and perverted...again, my opinion, not judgement.


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2015)

sylox, you weird.  :U


----------



## Astrium (May 8, 2015)

Double+ penetration is best penetration.


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

Gator said:


> sylox, you weird.  :U



I'm just not used to being around sex and talkiing about it and it just makes me uncomfortable and stuff like that just brings out that prudeness inside of me.


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm just not used to being around sex and talkiing about it and it just makes me uncomfortable and stuff like that just brings out that prudeness inside of me.



i was like that once... many, many years ago...


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

Well good for you. Non traditional sex positions and rituals freak me out; IMO it's perverted to have orgies or have a girl on top.


----------



## Gator (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> or have a girl on top



wat


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

Gator said:


> wat



Youo know, the girl is on top and you are on the bottom, that's not right at all. It's not traditional. There are 2 traditional methods. Oral and vaginal...anything else is just perverted and not traditional...from what I've been told.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

Fuck traditions! Fuck every hole and taste every part of the body!


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

I don't know about that, that's how you get diseases and what not by sleeping around.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

You can be a sex craved freak while practicing safe sex. I go around cruising spots and engage to orgies.. I'm very careful with sex and I'm happy to say that I'm clean


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

And you don't think it's perverted and weird to sleep with more than one person?


----------



## ShioBear (May 9, 2015)

meh its no different than hentai, its digital depictions of sex. its also a way that people with different fetishes can get off. im into it and my stance on it is, if yah don't like it then whatever, its not like im inviting you to wank it with me. its my life lol. its all what you like that's it. if you like it cool, if you don't then don't look at it. but your going to have to suck it up because it "IS" a large part of the fandom. just like hentai is a large part of the anime fandom. you may not like it but it doesn't make it wrong and its not going  away so just deal with it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Youo know, the girl is on top and you are on the bottom, that's not right at all. It's not traditional. There are 2 traditional methods. Oral and vaginal...anything else is just perverted and not traditional...from what I've been told.



There used to be only 1 tradition and it was putting a dick in a vag then never fucking unless you needed another kid. But before that there was lots of homosex, orgies, and polymorphous relationships. Sex was enjoyed and often. The Abrahamic religions and the Puritanism that followed really fucked sexuality up and we just now recovering from their bullshit. 

So if you are going by the wisdom of the ancients, it's wild and crazy sex for you. (Well, actually not for you. You've misbehaved so you're getting a timeout.)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Youo know, the girl is on top and you are on the bottom, that's not right at all. It's not traditional.



Never heard of this sex tradition you speak of~ but you do remind me of the story of Lilith, the first wife of Adam, from the Alphabet of Sirach,

"_While God created Adam, who was alone, He said, 'It is not good for man to be alone' (Genesis 2:18 ). He also created a woman, from the earth, as He had created Adam himself, and called her Lilith. Adam and Lilith immediately began to fight. She said, 'I will not lie below,' and he said, 'I will not lie beneath you, but only on top. For you are fit only to be in the bottom position, while I am to be the superior one.' Lilith responded, 'We are equal to each other inasmuch as we were both created from the earth.' But they would not listen to one another. When Lilith saw this, she pronounced the Ineffable Name and flew away into the air. Adam stood in prayer before his Creator: 'Sovereign of the universe!' he said, 'the woman you gave me has run away.' At once, the Holy One, blessed be He, sent these three angels to bring her back.

    "Said the Holy One to Adam, 'If she agrees to come back, what is made is good. If not, she must permit one hundred of her children to die every day.' The angels left God and pursued Lilith, whom they overtook in the midst of the sea, in the mighty waters wherein the Egyptians were destined to drown. They told her God's word, but she did not wish to return. The angels said, 'We shall drown you in the sea.'

    "'Leave me!' she said. 'I was created only to cause sickness to infants. If the infant is male, I have dominion over him for eight days after his birth, and if female, for twenty days.'

    "When the angels heard Lilith's words, they insisted she go back. But she swore to them by the name of the living and eternal God: 'Whenever I see you or your names or your forms in an amulet, I will have no power over that infant.' She also agreed to have one hundred of her children die every day. Accordingly, every day one hundred demons perish, and for the same reason, we write the angels names on the amulets of young children. When Lilith sees their names, she remembers her oath, and the child recovers._"

The original feminist <: lol


----------



## Gator (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Youo know, the girl is on top and you are on the bottom, that's not right at all. It's not traditional. There are 2 traditional methods. Oral and vaginal...anything else is just perverted and not traditional...from what I've been told.



whoever told you that... was seriously wrong


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

d





Butters Shikkon said:


> There used to be only 1 tradition and it was putting a dick in a vag then never fucking unless you needed another kid. But before that there was lots of homosex, orgies, and polymorphous relationships. Sex was enjoyed and often. The Abrahamic religions and the Puritanism that followed really fucked sexuality up and we just now recovering from their bullshit.
> 
> So if you are going by the wisdom of the ancients, it's wild and crazy sex for you. (Well, actually not for you. You've misbehaved so you're getting a timeout.)



And I bet there was alot of AIDS back then and other STDs Butters. They didn't use protection and it was common to have relations with MINORS...you support that, because you do when you advocate for that kind of lifestyle. Having perverted sex and all of these relationships is just immoral IMO and is part of the reason why society's moral fabric is deteriorating. People are so quick to cheat on their SO, have sex before they're of age and what not. A society that operates under that will not last very long at all. You saw what happened to the Romans right (not saying there is a correlation)?

And Garth, you think I'm a Feminist?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Garth, you think I'm a Feminist?



HA! no <: reread my post a little more closely.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> d
> 
> And I bet there was alot of AIDS back then and other STDs Butters. They didn't use protection and it was common to have relations with MINORS...you support that, because you do when you advocate for that kind of lifestyle. Having perverted sex and all of these relationships is just immoral IMO and is part of the reason why society's moral fabric is deteriorating. People are so quick to cheat on their SO, have sex before they're of age and what not. A society that operates under that will not last very long at all. You saw what happened to the Romans right (not saying there is a correlation)?
> 
> And Garth, you think I'm a Feminist?



Actually, I'm willing to bet I'm one of the more loyal and moral persons on this site. ;3 But we are not such good friends as of yet that I would disclose my sexual history to you. All you need to know is I have only gone to bed with people I love. (But I don't try to shame people who have sex for fun) 

Aids didn't exist in ancient times, fella and stds happened because medical science was not at the point it is now. Basic History shit, Sylox. 

The only thing tearing at the "moral fabric" is people who think they know it all trying to butt into other people's lives and tell them what is right and wrong. Roman society hahahah. Omfg. Are you Nixon? I know where you are going with that and I'm having the biggest laugh. Do you really think the homosex destroyed Rome? (Not those big sexy burly germans?)

Also: Lilith was literally one of the first people to tell Yahweh to go fuck himself, so we feminist do kinda admire that gumption.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

How do you know AIDS wasn't around then? Is there empirical evidence that proves AIDS only came into existence in the 70s?

When it comes to morality, I'm not claiming I"m moral, but I certainly don't walk around doing immoral stuff on a daily basis, especially of a sexual nature. I'm not saying homosex destroyed Rome, but it had a very small part in it. If they wren't busy banging each other, they would have done something to ensure their long term future. The U.S. is sort of like that; people only care about sex, nothing more. Where do you all learn this stuff, because I seriously doubt the authenticity of the messenger who was preaching this to you all. 

The over sexualized nature of society scares me and it should scare you. No restraint, fuck anything w/ a hole, screw marriage and relationships; it's just dangerous.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 9, 2015)

Sylox... you basically sound like someone who has lived in a nunnery for 24 years and then decided to join the fandom. I'm surprised that you can like Furry porn at all, as most of it would surely disgust you ? 

Live your life the way you want, dude. Only have sex where the man's on top and the woman's on bottom or whatevs. Just don't tell others what to do. You sound like such a jackass when you do that.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

I'm not telling y'all how to live, I just don't get it...big difference. If you want to go participate in orgies, go ahead, IDC.

EDIT: Porn is porn; if it gets me off, IDC what it is. *


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> How do you know AIDS wasn't around then? Is there empirical evidence that proves AIDS only came into existence in the 70s?
> 
> When it comes to morality, I'm not claiming I"m moral, but I certainly don't walk around doing immoral stuff on a daily basis, especially of a sexual nature. I'm not saying homosex destroyed Rome, but it had a very small part in it. If they wren't busy banging each other, they would have done something to ensure their long term future. The U.S. is sort of like that; people only care about sex, nothing more. Where do you all learn this stuff, because I seriously doubt the authenticity of the messenger who was preaching this to you all.
> 
> The over sexualized nature of society scares me and it should scare you. No restraint, fuck anything w/ a hole, screw marriage and relationships; it's just dangerous.



Where did I learn all this info? From my U.S.A. Public Education system, College libraries, the Internet and common sense. 







(Here's ya a badly needed link from a sexually liberated older woman character: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhnsbV49LfY )

Did the 80's not teach you shit about AIDS? If people didn't have contraception or protection back then...how the hell are we still here? I cannot believe you actually think people enjoying sex is what brings nations to ruin and not failed policies or corruption in politics. 

You're a silly lil billy goat indeed.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

I never said AIDs happens to bad people, so don't go putting words in my mouth, nor did I say being promiscuous harlots and sodomites takes down a nation. All I said was that Rome's carefree, immoral life played a very small part along with OTHER factors to take the empire down. Don't twist my words to make your argument sound better.

I learned all of this from observation, so I don't think my eyes would lie to me Butters.


----------



## ShioBear (May 9, 2015)

butts  are for love and for sitting <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2015)

I wanna be like sylox with extreme views. Teach me your ways Sylox XD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I learned all of this from observation, so I don't think my eyes would lie to me Butters.



You were there...when Rome fell? I knew Professor Peabody took up another assistant! Damn it, Sylox you twerk m' jerb!!!1!1

And you keep calling sexual freedom immoral? Why is it? How is what consenting adults do sexually any of your business? What gives you the qualifications to say what is right and wrong sexually? Is it because...you are still in your Christian fundamentalist mindset despite claiming to be Atheist? Old habits die hard do they not?


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

My views are not extreme at all. If being a prude and wary of society's over sexed nature is extreme, then I don't wanna live on this planet anymore.



Butters Shikkon said:


> And you keep calling sexual freedom immoral? Why is it? How is what consenting adults do sexually any of your business? What gives you the qualifications to say what is right and wrong sexually?



It isn't, I'm just giving my opinion. As I said, if you want to have orgies and homosex, go right ahead. I won't do it because I'm not oversexed. 



Butters Shikkon said:


> Is it because...you are still in your Christian fundamentalist mindset despite claiming to be Atheist? Old habits die hard do they not?



Just cuz I dropped religion, doesn't mean I dropped morality or my views on sex. Sexual freedom is a very scary thing when you think about it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 9, 2015)

I love it when Butters is all riled up..


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I love it when Butters is all riled up..



I'm sorry I just get passionate when I see the advancements we've made in society be scoffed at in this day and age. This kinda thinking was old hat in the 80's for God's sake. And here it is 2015. 

Marty's kids live in this year. :V


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (May 9, 2015)

Not my thing, but I'm not going to cast any stones on those who enjoy it. We all have our kinks and some people get off on fur porn. No skin off my nose. (Shrug)


----------



## Victor-933 (May 9, 2015)

I'm kinda weird about porn. A lot of it I like, but when it comes to porn of my characters... No. En Oh. HAAAYULLLL NAWWWWW NYUKKAAAAAAAAAAAA.

Like.. I've become so attached to my characters and the universe I've woven for them that they're kinda like children to me. I kinda want to keep them "uncorrupted" if that makes sense.


----------



## ShioBear (May 9, 2015)

shiiit lots of backwards ass thinking up in here 0.o if you don't like a  sexual practice orientation or preference  then keep it  to yourself  and stay behind in your ignorance. society is moving on and these  "morals" you speak of are just backwards products of ignorant christian  brainwashing. keep that ken ham shit to yourself. and to be honest we  dont want people like you to live on this planet anymore please! go to  the moon or somewhere far away.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> shiiit lots of backwards ass thinking up in here 0.o if you don't like a  sexual practice orientation or preference  then keep it  to yourself  and stay behind in your ignorance. society is moving on and these  "morals" you speak of are just backwards products of ignorant christian  brainwashing. keep that ken ham shit to yourself. and to be honest we  dont want people like you to live on this planet anymore please! go to  the moon or somewhere far away.



That's pretty "tolerant" of you.


----------



## Astrium (May 9, 2015)

I want to weigh in here: morality is subjective. Everyone has different ideas of what's "right" and "wrong". What one person considers "wrong" might be perfectly okay to another and vice versa. That's why I try to base my morals on objective factors: if someone gets harmed by it in some way, it's bad. Otherwise, do whatever you want. I'm down with orgies, multiple partners, gay sex, girl-on-top, and just about everything else that's been brought up so far (so long as everyone consents and uses protection, OFC). I have yet to actually have sex myself yet because I'm underage and I want to make sure everything is on the up-and-up legally before I do (I don't want anyone going to jail on my account, myself included).

Now for a little history lesson. Rome collapsed for three reasons: 1. a hyperinflated economy, 2. lack of a police force, and 3. overexpansion. Sexual activity in Rome had nothing to do with its collapse. Also, Roman orgies weren't a thing. It was a method early Christianity used to get poor people on their side. Basically, they went around saying "Look at those rich pagans, having wild sex parties in their fancy villas! Buncha heathens!" I don't really understand how that turned the people against the rich pagans (I would think it would have the opposite effect), but apparently Rome was actually very conservative when it came to sex (aside from the being okay with gay sex thing).

Also, this is how I imagine Sylox right now.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

I don't need a damn history lesson about Rome; I know how it collapsed. All I'm saying is that having homosex and other stuff like orgies is just nasty and perverted (in my opinion) because you aren't doing it traditionally which is oral and vaginal if you're straight. My views aren't extreme at all and are pretty moral.


----------



## Zop (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't need a damn history lesson about Rome; I know how it collapsed. All I'm saying is that having homosex and other stuff like orgies is just nasty and perverted (in my opinion) because you aren't doing it traditionally which is oral and vaginal if you're straight. My views aren't extreme at all and are pretty moral.


I have found that what is "traditional" does not have a significant bearing on whether or not anything is "moral". That's like saying stoning people for being gay is traditional, so it must be moral.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

No it's not Zop, you can't even make that connection. A moral society is one that isn't sex crazed; thus the Romans were immoral.


----------



## Astrium (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No it's not Zop, you can't even make that connection. A moral society is one that isn't sex crazed; thus the Romans were immoral.



By this logic, every single society that has ever existed in human history is immoral.


----------



## Zop (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No it's not Zop, you can't even make that connection. A moral society is one that isn't sex crazed; thus the Romans were immoral.


I suppose you could define morality in that manner - a number of religions define morality as such - but is that definition of morality really that useful? Isn't one of the goals of morality to improve human behavior? Does participating in homosexual intercourse or orgies entail some tangible, negative impact on what a person does for society?


----------



## BlitzCo (May 9, 2015)

oh wow


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

Ok ok ok...all I said was that orgies were strange and freaky, and now we're talking about the failures of Ancient Rome. Shit, we might as well talk about the Grecco-Persian Wars while we are at it...

I'm not passing judgement on you all, I've learned to not do that and respect your beliefs, all I was saying is that I don't get how anyone could sit here and say they like orgies and think they're okay. I was just trying to understand the thought process that went into it. My version of morality is a bit different than y'alls cuz I still have vestiges of religiousness that make up my views on sex and homosexuality as a whole. Call it internalized whatever or something, I'm just a bit cautious at sexual positions that seem foreign and freaky too me and the idea of sexual freedom.

Being naked makes me feel uncomfortable as does sex in general. How can you all be so relaxed about it?


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 9, 2015)

You've never really bothered to explain why "non traditional" sex is immoral. or why so-called "oversexing" is immoral, so explain. What makes sex such a sacred act to you? (and try to keep "sex" and "love for a significant other" separate while explaining)


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> You've never really bothered to explain why "non traditional" sex is immoral. or why so-called "oversexing" is immoral, so explain. What makes sex such a sacred act to you? (and try to keep "sex" and "love for a significant other" separate while explaining)



Because I was raised to believe that sex like anal sex is a sin and something that animals do. It's non traditional and isn't used for procreation like vaginal sex...of course neither is oral sex, but it's more safer than anal. A society that places too much emphasis on sex will inevitably be less strict and become more indecent over time. Nudist colonies will pop up, censorship will become a thing of the past and children will be allowed to curse and do anything else w/o repercussion; that's what I believe based on what I've observed. Being trapped in my room has allowed me to view the world around me in an unbiased way.

I view sex as something you have w/ someone you are committed to and will spend a significant portion of your life with; it's not to be done with random people on the street who leave in the morning. That's just weird and not how I see the world. If I did see it like that, I would've turned in my V-Card a long time ago.


----------



## Zop (May 9, 2015)

I'm not offended or anything. I don't know, I guess I would just wish people could be free to partake in non-traditional sex, like homosex and orgies, even if I don't want to do those things myself.

I think being cautious about sex is separate from non-traditional sex. You can have homosexual intercourse, but still ask your partner about STDs. As for orgies, I wouldn't pass judgment, but I would hope they stay safe.

The being uncomfortable naked thing is also normal, but I am not sure if that has anything to do with morality. I think that more comes from being so used to having clothes on around other people.


----------



## Astrium (May 9, 2015)

Zop said:


> I'm not offended or anything. I don't know, I guess I would just wish people could be free to partake in non-traditional sex, like homosex and orgies, even if I don't want to do those things myself.
> 
> I think being cautious about sex is separate from non-traditional sex. You can have homosexual intercourse, but still ask your partner about STDs. As for orgies, I wouldn't pass judgment, but I would hope they stay safe.
> 
> The being uncomfortable naked thing is also normal, but I am not sure if that has anything to do with morality. I think that more comes from being so used to having clothes on around other people.



Disregard clothing, acquire orgasms.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Because I was raised to believe that sex like anal sex is a sin and something that animals do. It's non traditional and isn't used for procreation like vaginal sex...of course neither is oral sex, but it's more safer than anal.



So by your logic, as long as sex is safe its OK. Well, even people who are promiscuous can have safe sex. Its called using protection and communicating with your partner about STD's, getting regular STD screenings and bringing your papers with you to "prove" that you are clean. People who aren't safe are being reckless to themselves and others, and I would say that THAT is what is immoral. 



> A society that places too much emphasis on sex will inevitably be less strict and become more indecent over time. Nudist colonies will pop up, censorship will become a thing of the past and children will be allowed to curse and do anything else w/o repercussion; that's what I believe based on what I've observed. Being trapped in my room has allowed me to view the world around me in an unbiased way.



Being trapped in your room has allowed you to view the world through the lens of television and the internet, probably, where all of the most extreme cases are showcased because apparently we love to judge others harshly. Promiscuity has been prevalent all over the world for decades, including the West. It was just never put under a spot-light (and when it was, people were genuinely shocked, not numb to it like we are today) 

I think it is OK to accept all safe practices of sex. When someone suffers the consequences of not being safe during sex, it is because they didn't do the safe practices I mentioned above, not because they were promiscuous. 



> I view sex as something you have w/ someone you are committed to and will spend a significant portion of your life with; it's not to be done with random people on the street who leave in the morning. That's just weird and not how I see the world. If I did see it like that, I would've turned in my V-Card a long time ago.



I view sex in the same exact manner, but I understand that not everyone is like me. I don't feel that sex is sacred and must only be done a certain way to be acceptable, but for me personally in my own life I would rather have it be an act of intimacy.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> So by your logic, as long as sex is safe its OK. Well, even people who are promiscuous can have safe sex. Its called using protection and communicating with your partner about STD's, getting regular STD screenings and bringing your papers with you to "prove" that you are clean. People who aren't safe are being reckless to themselves and others, and I would say that THAT is what is immoral.



But even if you do have protection, you can still get an STD and then there are people who lie as well. That's what freaks me the hell out about sex. I don't want to get AIDs and you can get it very easy.



monochromatic-dragon said:


> I view sex in the same exact manner, but I understand that not everyone is like me. I don't feel that sex is sacred and must only be done a certain way to be acceptable, but for me personally in my own life I would rather have it be an act of intimacy.



I can respect that.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> But even if you do have protection, you can still get an STD and then there are people who lie as well. That's what freaks me the hell out about sex. I don't want to get AIDs and you can get it very easy.



Well you can't really lie about having official documentation for your STD screening... If I were living that lifestyle, I'd say that if anything seems fishy, or no papers, I'd bail. Or at least use a condom.


----------



## Astrium (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> But even if you do have protection, you can still get an STD and then there are people who lie as well. That's what freaks me the hell out about sex. I don't want to get AIDs and you can get it very easy.



Most STDs can either be blocked with a condom or cured afterwards. If I remember correctly, there's only one that can't.


----------



## Zop (May 9, 2015)

Sylox said:


> But even if you do have protection, you can still get an STD and then there are people who lie as well. That's what freaks me the hell out about sex. I don't want to get AIDs and you can get it very easy.


I don't want to make it seem like HIV/AIDS isn't something to worry about, but 0.6% of US adults aged 15-49 are infected with HIV.  I wouldn't say your fears are entirely unfounded, given how deadly the disease is, but I don't know if I would call the disease very easy to get, at least in terms of prevalence. There are also legal repercussions for lying about having HIV, and if you plan to have intercourse with only those you know very well, then you would probably know them well enough to know they are not lying.

Then again, people can be scumbags, so if you're still worried, you can always ask your partner to get tested.


----------



## Troj (May 9, 2015)

So, any theories on why furry porn appeals to some?

I've been mulling it over a bit, and what I've realized thus far is this:

Since I was very young, whenever I've looked at anthro characters, I've been able to picture, generally, how they'd look as human beings. (To a lesser degree, when I look at many people, I can also picture them as anthros.)

For me, this "visualization" has always been easier and more pleasurable with some species (canines) than with others.

So, as I'm thinking it over, I might like some types of furry porn because, for me, certain species act as a sort of "ambiguous slate" onto which I can mentally project desired human traits, without having to grapple with human traits I don't like. 

As I've said before, a lot of human porn is too raw, direct, and in-your face for my taste, such that I feel overwhelmed.

In contrast, furry porn is soft, vague, and above all, fantastical and "unrealistic," and also reminds me of the stories and characters that I've always found safe, fun, and comforting.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 9, 2015)

I only like furry porn involving anthros because of how human it is, where as I have a negative response to porn involving feral animals and more animal-like genitalia. The less human it looks, the less it turns me on.


----------



## Astrium (May 9, 2015)

Troj said:


> So, any theories on why furry porn appeals to some?
> 
> I've been mulling it over a bit, and what I've realized thus far is this:
> 
> ...



Something about the very cartoonishness of most furry porn is what attracts me to it. I don't know exactly what it is, but something about the way they're drawn just does it for me. Maybe I have a fetish for cartoons, I don't fucking know at this point.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

I guess I should say thank you to you guys for being patient w/ me and my 20th century views on sex. I mean well, it's just I've never been around people who are so open and graphic about it.


----------



## Naosrain (May 9, 2015)

Personally the real life version creeps me out. Drawings are meh, you know those are someone's favorite things to draw. Doesn't mean I have to like it or comment on it. Its just there. And honestly sex sells. So I don't really blame the people who draw it. People need to make money somehow.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2015)

I figured this thread would trainwreck because furry porn, but damn. Ya'll never cease to amaze me <3

At the topic: I'm indifferent on it. It exists. Some of it can be alright, but I don't have the fortitude to sift through the bad to find the good.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

I consider myself to be a yiff connoisseur. Only the best pictures will do.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 9, 2015)

Let me take this moment to say that stories in writing are superior in every way, shape, and form, because it forces you to use your imagination. The artwork itself can be impressive and I envy the skill that goes into said art, but I usually don't care for the subject matter itself unless it's.... one of those days, yeah. Ahem. I always feel shameful when looking at it, but it's only ever afterwards if you know what I mean.


----------



## Troj (May 9, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Something about the very cartoonishness of most furry porn is what attracts me to it. I don't know exactly what it is, but something about the way they're drawn just does it for me. Maybe I have a fetish for cartoons, I don't fucking know at this point.



Though, I find that there's a "toony tipping point" where something sexual is SO toony that I feel dirty and creeped out looking at it.


----------



## Astrium (May 9, 2015)

Troj said:


> Though, I find that there's a "toony tipping point" where something sexual is SO toony that I feel dirty and creeped out looking at it.



This is true. I don't want to feel like I'm fapping to a children's book. There does have to be a certain cutoff point where it's _too _cartoony. Personally, I think Tokifuji's style suits me to a T. Cartoonish enough for me to enjoy it, but not so cartoonish that it's a turn-off.


----------



## Troj (May 9, 2015)

Astrium said:


> This is true. I don't want to feel like I'm fapping to a children's book. There does have to be a certain cutoff point where it's _too _cartoony. Personally, I think Tokifuji's style suits me to a T. Cartoonish enough for me to enjoy it, but not so cartoonish that it's a turn-off.



Ah! I see what you mean.

In that vein, I rather like Muzz.

Basically, the characters have to come across as being of adult age, and generally sentient/aware/intelligent, or else my skin crawls.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

As long as its not a freaky fetish or cub, I'll fap to it.


----------



## Joey (May 9, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> shiiit lots of backwards ass thinking up in here 0.o if you don't like a  sexual practice orientation or preference  then keep it  to yourself  and stay behind in your ignorance. society is moving on and these  "morals" you speak of are just backwards products of ignorant christian  brainwashing. keep that ken ham shit to yourself. and to be honest we  dont want people like you to live on this planet anymore please! go to  the moon or somewhere far away.



Why? What are you so _into_ that it needs protecting? Why not just go out on a street corner, and tell random strangers what you get off to? Go ahead and try it. Cuz who cares about stupid morals anyway right? Oh, and don't forget to pretend to DJ in a teddy bear costume while you're out there.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 10, 2015)

For me, I think the attraction might be a submissive thing. I prefer to imagine scenarios of the anthroXhuman variety (male and female, respectively). I like the idea of an individual who is "more" than human. Stronger, claws, fangs, all that stuff. Characters I design who are stated to be no more or less strong than a human, still look stronger and more...

Dunno... More threatening? That excites me, but also attracts me because there's a protective element there. They could kick the asses of ANYONE who tried to hurt you. They'd protect you and keep you safe. Maybe that's why I like Digimon so much.


----------



## Troj (May 10, 2015)

A friend of mine and I just had a brief, interesting discussion about (human) porn, and how a large swath of porn implicitly treats women like filthy dirty cum sluts. 

We contrasted this with kink stuff, which typically doesn't carry that vibe, _even when_ it involves domination, submission, and humiliation.

I realized that _this_ may be why I find a lot of human porn to be creepy, confrontational, and upsetting.


----------



## Spatel (May 11, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> I only like furry porn involving anthros because of how human it is, where as I have a negative response to porn involving feral animals and more animal-like genitalia. The less human it looks, the less it turns me on.



If it's too human it's bland. If it's too feral it's creepy. There's a sweet spot in between and that's the only porn I find interesting really.

Dragons can be ferile and that's fine. Mythical creatures, aliens, sure. Stuff that doesn't have a real life analog. Those are exceptions. 

I'm not going to attemp to psychoanalyze why my brain prefers anthro characters to IRL humans. For some reason it always has though.


----------



## Spatel (May 11, 2015)

Troj said:


> A friend of mine and I just had a brief, interesting discussion about (human) porn, and how a large swath of porn implicitly treats women like filthy dirty cum sluts.
> 
> We contrasted this with kink stuff, which typically doesn't carry that vibe, _even when_ it involves domination, submission, and humiliation.
> 
> I realized that _this_ may be why I find a lot of human porn to be creepy, confrontational, and upsetting.



I only like porn where all the parties involved enjoy it. I'm totally fine with a male or female being a total cumdumpster slut in porn... so long as they love doing it. I don't see that as a perjorative. I'm very egalitarian about objectificaton. I think with human porn... the acting is often bad and the actors are often not attractive.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 11, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> For me, I think the attraction might be a submissive thing. I prefer to imagine scenarios of the anthroXhuman variety (male and female, respectively). I like the idea of an individual who is "more" than human. Stronger, claws, fangs, all that stuff. Characters I design who are stated to be no more or less strong than a human, still look stronger and more...
> 
> Dunno... More threatening? That excites me, but also attracts me because there's a protective element there. They could kick the asses of ANYONE who tried to hurt you. They'd protect you and keep you safe. Maybe that's why I like Digimon so much.



I'm reading this and my mind keeps saying "Beauty and the Beast, Beauty and the Beast, Beauty and the Beast."


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 11, 2015)

Spatel said:


> I only like porn where all the parties involved enjoy it. I'm totally fine with a male or female being a total cumdumpster slut in porn... so long as they love doing it. I don't see that as a perjorative. I'm very egalitarian about objectificaton. I think with human porn... the acting is often bad and the actors are often not attractive.



As long as the porn is equal in what it does, gender-wise, I think it's fine. That's why I try and do roughly equal make and female-focused NSFW stuff.

I said TRY >.<



SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm reading this and my mind keeps saying "Beauty and the Beast, Beauty and the Beast, Beauty and the Beast."



Everyone knows that movie was RUINED when the beast became a man... =V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Everyone knows that movie was RUINED when the beast became a man... =V



The feeling is mutual. The human version killed my boner


----------



## Dvir (May 12, 2015)

Not intrested personally, but at the same time I could care less what other people might have an interest in so-long as they don't try to pass everyone off as having the same interests.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 12, 2015)

Furry porn? Yes, I like that stuff. I find most of it to be pretty fun aside from those specific fetishes like vore what have you. 

Hey, it all comes down to different strokes for different folks though. A quote I feel that most people have forgotten.


----------



## Maugryph (May 12, 2015)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Furry porn?  It all comes down to different strokes for different folks though. A quote I feel that most people have forgotten.



This _is_ an opinion thread. Everyone is expressing what 'stroke' they like most.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Everyone is expressing what 'stroke' they like most.



I can't tell if this is supposed to be dirty or not.


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> This _is_ an opinion thread. Everyone is expressing what 'stroke' they like most.



Oh, come on, Mau, Ray Charles could have seen that one coming.


----------



## Zop (May 12, 2015)

The poll results are quite interesting though. It looks like 50% of the respondents enjoy furry porn, and another 50% are filthy liars.


----------



## Maugryph (May 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Oh, come on, Mau, Ray Charles could have seen that one coming.



I'm so tempted to sig this


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 12, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Everyone knows that movie was RUINED when the beast became a man... =V



Just watch it backwards <: much better that way.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 12, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Just watch it backwards <: much better that way.



What's nice about it is that both parties win in the end either way. Beast and Belle get together or Beast is alone in his giant mansion and belle lives in a cute french village.


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> What's nice about it is that both parties win in the end either way. Beast and Belle get together or Beast is alone in his giant mansion and belle lives in a cute french village.



With Gaston.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> With Gaston.



No, with her father. :> Or an older guy if you aren't listening/reading subtitles.


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> No, with her father. :> Or an older guy if you aren't listening/reading subtitles.



She doesn't live _with_â€‹ him, but he still lives in the same village. And he's still an asshole.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 12, 2015)

Astrium said:


> She doesn't live _with_â€‹ him, but he still lives in the same village. And he's still an asshole.



;3 And beast turns 10 years old in the Stained Glass beginning/ending. This backwards thing is getting silly now. :V


----------



## Astrium (May 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3 And beast turns 10 years old in the Stained Glass beginning/ending. This backwards thing is getting silly now. :V



At least it isn't about a miracle doctor whose magical glowing scalpel reattaches hands.


----------



## Maugryph (May 12, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> What's nice about it is that both parties win in the end either way. Beast and Belle get together or Beast is alone in his giant mansion and belle lives in a cute french village.



But wouldn't the beast be a human again? Because in the start of the movie he got cursed by a beautiful enchantresses?

Update: sorry ignore this post. My cellphone took forever to post my comment and butters made that point already


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't actually like furry porn all that much. There's some good stuff out there though.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 20, 2015)

e621.net is both a gift and a curse to us all.


----------



## Mei (Aug 21, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> e621.net is both a gift and a curse to us all.



I'm so addicted ~Â¬~

I like the cute stuff and those pictures where they look like they just feel great, even if it hurts a little


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 21, 2015)

I love furry porn.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 21, 2015)

Unless it's sergals or dragons or reptiles, I don't like it. And if it is, it better be drawn well and not be anything from a children's film.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> Unless it's sergals or dragons or reptiles, I don't like it. And if it is, it better be drawn well and not be anything from a children's film.


http://www.drawingteachers.com/image-files/how-to-draw-a-dragon-for-kids-12.jpg


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 21, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> Unless it's sergals or dragons or reptiles, I don't like it. And if it is, it better be drawn well and not be anything from a children's film.



^5


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2015)

I'll take ANYTHING as long as there's BIG titties, BIG thighs, BIG hips, and BIG dicks (none of that dog/reptile/etc dick though, gross)

I usually don't care where the characters are from. Unless it's something I really can't stand.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 21, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> I'll take ANYTHING as long as there's BIG titties, BIG thighs, BIG hips, and BIG dicks



so you're into hyper herms, got it


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2015)

Actually I am. 
(No really)


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 21, 2015)

For some reason macro/crush art pisses me off. I don't know why. Might be the murder.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> For some reason macro/crush art pisses me off. I don't know why. Might be the murder.


It mostly revolts me. It stirs up the gag reflex in me. Same with hyper schlongs and tits.
Realistic proportions I can understand, but the extremeties people come up with... Good lord no thanks.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2016)

Yiff is gr8 m8
I'm not str8, no h8


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 24, 2016)

_Sometimes _I can find the porn attractive. Though it's typically because they're from a TV show or video game so they have a personality that attracts me. 

If I come across typical furry porn I typically just admire the art rather than get sexually aroused by it.


----------



## thanksforthetea (Feb 26, 2016)

Whatever floats people's boats, but not my cuppa tea. As long as you don't shove it in my face, we're cool.

Can appreciate the art though.


----------



## shadow21812 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm not into porn or anything sexual, so I don't actively look for furry porn, in fact I try to avoid it but when I see it I just focus on the design on the characters instead of whats going on.


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 26, 2016)

can anyone explain to me why everyone draws starfox with a macro fetish? im genuinely curious


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Feb 26, 2016)

The way I see it is what ever floats your boat yo


----------



## CavitySam (Feb 26, 2016)

Furry porn rarely does anything for me, but I like it. Though I tend to prefer clean art. I respect anyone who draws good porn because it's hard enough to draw two characters normally interacting, much less two or more tangled around each other haha.



sarnarus said:


> can anyone explain to me why everyone draws starfox with a macro fetish? im genuinely curious


The majority of it is commissioned by the same person.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 26, 2016)

CavitySam said:


> Furry porn rarely does anything for me, but I like it. Though I tend to prefer clean art. I respect anyone who draws good porn because it's hard enough to draw two characters normally interacting, much less two or more tangled around each other haha.



Ain't that the truth. Character interaction is my one real issue. @_@

That said, I generally draw more clean art than porn (so I keep them separate on two different pages) but mostly it doesn't bother me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 26, 2016)

sarnarus said:


> can anyone explain to me why everyone draws starfox with a macro fetish? im genuinely curious


I think one insanely rich guy built a collection and like 90% of it is from him while the other 5% is people who followed suit


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Yiff is pretty good.


----------



## KokomoCroco (Feb 26, 2016)

Yiffs is the same.


----------



## malibu (Feb 26, 2016)

I like all forms of furry art, so of course I like furry porn too. There's some really well drawn stuff out there.


----------



## chillin (Feb 26, 2016)

Personally, I am slightly repulsed by it, just like with any other explicit sexual content. I don't like it visually, and I don't feel any better or more self-confident if ever stumbling upon it, no matter what mood I am in.
It *is* hard avoiding though, because _SOME IDIOTS_ just don't tag their shit properly, but oh well. I'm not THAT squeamish, and don't really visit furry sites often or regularly, since I have zero friends on all of them - except SoFurry.

But in general, it is okay as long as it's properly filtered and not showed down your throat... er. But there's some stuff that's just over the fucking top, which is borderline illegal, so I think there should be a line set somewhere.
Also, sex isn't a necessary or all-that-wondrous part of life you all talk about. There are people who simply don't enjoy sex (yet like looking at porn), enjoy sex but don't like looking at porn, people who only like drawn porn, etc. etc... Be more open-minded.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

I like to think those that are into furry porn are not fully functioning human beings. Yes they may have a job, pay the rent, and have perfectly normal social lives like the next person, but to substitute anthro porn over the real thing is anything but normal or fully functioning.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I like to think those that are into furry porn are not fully functioning human beings. Yes they may have a job, pay the rent, and have perfectly normal social lives like the next person, but to that substitute anthro porn over the real thing is anything but normal of fully functioning.



It's patently absurd to think that someone must be dysfunctional because they think saucy cartoon characters are hot.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> It's patently absurd to think that someone must be dysfunctional because they think saucy cartoon characters are hot.



Or you could explain how it is functional and how it holds up to the standards of today's societal norms.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Or you could explain how it is functional and how it holds up to the standards of today's societal norms.



Do you know how ridiculous it is to ask someone to show that 'being into saucy cartoon characters upholds standards of contemporary societal norms' ? 
Of course it doesn't; that has nothing to do with demonstrating pathological dysfunction.

When Sigmund Freud initially described the phenomenon of fetishism he noted that plenty of people who were otherwise normal had fetishes. 

 Having a fetish is not a good indicator of character deficiency.


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Or you could explain how it is functional and how it holds up to the standards of today's societal norms.


"Societal norms"
Oh good lord, no :c

Societal norms are a perceived notion of how people should act. It's like a suggestion. Just because you don't fit into normal society, just because you're not a damn sheep and don't follow the crowd, it does _*not *_mean you are dumb, wrong, or dysfunctional. It is absolutely absurd to believe that. I am stunned that you find it justifiable to call someone dysfunctional for liking something abnormal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> "Societal norms"
> Oh good lord, no :c
> 
> Societal norms are a perceived notion of how people should act. It's like a suggestion. Just because you don't fit into normal society, just because you're not a damn sheep and don't follow the crowd, it does _*not *_mean you are dumb, wrong, or dysfunctional. It is absolutely absurd to believe that. I am stunned that you find it justifiable to call someone dysfunctional for liking something abnormal.



I'm not really sure if he does, or is just trying to be seen as edgy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you know how ridiculous it is to ask someone to show that 'being into saucy cartoon characters upholds standards of contemporary societal norms' ?
> Of course it doesn't; that has nothing to do with demonstrating pathological dysfunction.
> 
> When Sigmund Freud initially described the phenomenon of fetishism he noted that plenty of people who were otherwise normal had fetishes.
> ...



OK. So how does substituting fictional anthro characters over the female/male anatomy constitute as normal or fully functioning? If it takes the fantization of external, fictional sources to achieve sexual desire with intimacy in any relationship, some might see that as abnormal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> OK. So how does substituting fictional anthro characters over the female/male anatomy constitute as normal or fully functioning? If it takes the fantization of external, fictional sources to achieve sexual desire with intimacy in any relationship, some might see that as abnormal.



It is abnormal, but being abnormal doesn't necessitate that somebody's character is flawed. Derp.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> "Societal norms"
> Oh good lord, no :c
> 
> Societal norms are a perceived notion of how people should act. It's like a suggestion. Just because you don't fit into normal society, *just because you're not a damn sheep and don't follow the crowd, it does not mean you are dumb, wrong, or dysfunctional*. It is absolutely absurd to believe that. I am stunned that you find it justifiable to call someone dysfunctional for liking something abnormal.



That might be worth keeping in mind the next time a conspiracy theorists brings some information to light.


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2016)

Abnormality is definitely not a defect. 


Mr. Fox said:


> That might be worth keeping in mind the next time a conspiracy theorists brings some information to light.


Good ad hominen. I wish i could reply to you seriously, but you're giving me no real argument here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> That might be worth keeping in mind the next time a conspiracy theorists brings some information to light.



Indeed, conspiracy theorists are wrong because their ideas have demonstrable logical flaws and a paucity of supporting evidence, rather than just because their views are atypical. 

Again, derp.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> It is abnormal, but being abnormal doesn't necessitate that somebody's character is flawed. Derp.



"Abnormality, in the vivid sense of something deviating from the normal or differing from the typical, is a subjectively defined behavioral characteristic, assigned to those with rare or dysfunctional conditions. Behavior is considered abnormal when it is atypical, out of the ordinary, causes some kind of impairment, or consists of undesirable behavior. Who is normal or abnormal is a contentious issue in abnormal psychology."

You were saying?


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You were saying?


If I'm to make an argument against this, may you please provide the source you quoted?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> "Abnormality, in the vivid sense of something deviating from the normal or differing from the typical, is a subjectively defined behavioral characteristic, assigned to those with rare *or *dysfunctional conditions. Behavior is considered abnormal when it is atypical, out of the ordinary, causes some kind of impairment, or consists of undesirable behavior. Who is normal or abnormal is a contentious issue in abnormal psychology."
> 
> You were saying?



I highlighted the keyword for you. Or cannot be equated with 'and'. 

I know you're just trying to be edgy, but this isn't a very good try, is it?


----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2016)

I think there's a lot more variety and imagination in it than 'actual' porn. But it's hard to say what 'actual' porn is, when things such as Tentacles go back to the Edo period in Japan, if not earlier. Porn has existed in my forms over the ages, so what we now see as 'normal' is highly subjective.


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I like to think those that are into furry porn are not fully functioning human beings. Yes they may have a job, pay the rent, and have perfectly normal social lives like the next person, but to substitute anthro porn over the real thing is anything but normal or fully functioning.



my dick functions more fully than yours babe, and I'mma just keep fucking these pokemon


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I highlighted the keyword for you. Or cannot be equated with 'and'.
> 
> I know you're just trying to be edgy, but this isn't a very good try, is it?



Me, edgy? Never!

We can argue the point until our faces turn blue but there is one irrefutable truth: it is not normal by societal standards  in regards to sex life no matter what way you slice it, bby. 



BRN said:


> my dick functions more fully than yours babe



Is that a contest? Don't make me dick slap you. >:C

Where you been anyway, nerd, Phoenix Corvidae not gud enough for you or something?


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> We can argue the point until our faces turn blue but there is one irrefutable truth: it is not normal by societal standards  in regards to sex life no matter what way you slice it, bby.


That's an incredibly refutable, even totally nonsensical, subjective judgement rendered as a fact, and given false authority by using words that try to put an opinion as something important: what the hell is a societal standard for a sex life

do you find black people attractive, Fox?

the first interracial TV kiss didn't exist until 1962, interracial porn didn't exist until 1972, and thankfully as time goes by, subjects which are considered taboo diffuse into the public eye. i would be interested to see you said that fucking black people goes against societal standards now, but it certainly did back then

if the analogy isn't clear, here's the bell curve for the diffusal of innovations


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2016)

You know what? Fuck it. Believe what you want to believe. But tell anyone that is _not_ a furry that the only way you can get hard is to fantasize about cartoon animals, and see what varied responses you get in return.

And you never answered my question, nerd.


----------



## chillin (Feb 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know what? Fuck it. Believe what you want to believe. But tell anyone that is _not_ a furry that the only way you can get hard is to fantasize about cartoon animals, and see what varied responses you get in return.
> 
> And you never answered my question, nerd.


Bitter baby tears.


----------



## sarnarus (Feb 27, 2016)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I think one insanely rich guy built a collection and like 90% of it is from him while the other 5% is people who followed suit


wow...thats..super weird but at least i know now


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2016)

chillin said:


> Bitter baby tears.



Nothing to cry about, bruh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know what? Fuck it. Believe what you want to believe. But tell anyone that is _not_ a furry that *the only way you can get hard is to fantasize about cartoon animals*, and see what varied responses you get in return.
> 
> And you never answered my question, nerd.



Oh it's not the _only_ way. ;3


----------



## stablercake (Feb 27, 2016)

An affinity (if you will) and a fetish are different. Sure I'm into saucy cartoons, but I'm also on to tons of other stuff that does involve humans, although not typically "normal" het missionary which is apparently the One True Porn but usually the more consensually violent or male oriented. 

Being into it doesn't mean it's the only thing you're into first off, but also, if it IS the only thing you're into, you're not fundamentally broken, just harder to find an SO that way. 

Humans are infinitely complex in both sexual and non-sexual things and I've taken way too many psychedelic drugs to know that what's seen as "normal" is not the only healthy way to be. There are fundamentally unhealthy fetishes like ones that harm others, but this is not one of them. It's an absurdist argument at its core.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 27, 2016)

I did fat furry fetish porn as in like face sitting and squashing. That drives me nuts. Lol Kazecat's art drives me wild sometimes too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 27, 2016)

stablercake said:


> An affinity (if you will) and a fetish are different. Sure I'm into saucy cartoons, but I'm also on to tons of other stuff that does involve humans, although not typically "normal" het missionary which is apparently the One True Porn but usually the more consensually violent or male oriented.
> 
> Being into it doesn't mean it's the only thing you're into first off, but also, if it IS the only thing you're into, you're not fundamentally broken, just harder to find an SO that way.
> 
> Humans are infinitely complex in both sexual and non-sexual things and I've taken way too many psychedelic drugs to know that what's seen as "normal" is not the only healthy way to be. There are fundamentally unhealthy fetishes like ones that harm others, but this is not one of them. It's an absurdist argument at its core.



I was going to like your post until I reached the bit about psychedelic drugs. 
I'm not really sure what the difference between affinity and fetish you're trying to underscore is. Perhaps it is easiest to describe fetishes which are necessary for arousal as 'obligate fetishes'. 

I agree that merely having a fetish, even an obligate fetish, has nothing to do with whether someone is dysfunctional and that furry fetishes are fundamentally harmless.


----------



## Wither (Feb 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> And you never answered my question, nerd.


Possibly because that answer is offensive to those there. 


Fallowfox said:


> Oh it's not the _only_ way. ;3


Is the other way insects, or...?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 27, 2016)

Wither said:


> Is the other way insects, or...?



Jesus no. 

I'm just pointing out that most people with a furry fetish are not obligate fetishists; most are aroused by normal content too.


----------



## Somnium (Feb 27, 2016)

I love fursuiters :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I love fursuiters :3



 BOOTY  (@FursuitButts) | Twitter

:3

[this is technically SFW but I still wouldn't view it with other people around]


----------



## Somnium (Feb 27, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> BOOTY  (@FursuitButts) | Twitter
> 
> :3
> 
> [this is technically SFW but I still wouldn't view it with other people around]



yummy


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 27, 2016)

sarnarus said:


> wow...thats..super weird but at least i know now


http://togepi1125.deviantart.com

Not even kidding his gallery is just full of commissioned macro star fox


----------



## stablercake (Feb 27, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I was going to like your post until I reached the bit about psychedelic drugs.
> I'm not really sure what the difference between affinity and fetish you're trying to underscore is. Perhaps it is easiest to describe fetishes which are necessary for arousal as 'obligate fetishes'.
> 
> I agree that merely having a fetish, even an obligate fetish, has nothing to do with whether someone is dysfunctional and that furry fetishes are fundamentally harmless.



What I'm trying to underscore is that a fetish properly defined is the only way someone can become aroused or get off and usually someone with that does have it interrupt their life a bit, but I would wager the majority of furries who are into it don't need only cartoon animals to become aroused. I guess I saw the argument from the other side as pointing out that only being able to get off this way was a big part of the issue. If I misread the situation then that's fair. Also even if furry disrupts someone's life they're still not hurting anyone so nothing about it is fundamentally bad. 

Sorry re: the drug ref, but TBH it's true, there's so many more things I'm able to wrap my mind around now and understand/accept big-picture-wise that I couldn't before and it's actually lessened my controlling tendencies. Apologies if it made you uncomfortable.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 27, 2016)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> http://togepi1125.deviantart.com
> 
> Not even kidding his gallery is just full of commissioned macro star fox


That's both funny and creepy. Looks like he commissioned one of my favorite artists, but the piece isn't in the artist's FA gallery or Tumblr. I don't think the artist liked the piece, lol.


----------



## FluffyStryker (Feb 27, 2016)

I feel like it's perfectly fine if treated like any other porn... Not flaunting it around. It's a personal thing that should be kept behind closed doors. Now, fursuit porn? No. No, no, no... Disgusting. Esp when I see pics of alleged fursuiters at cons mingling with the public and hugging everyone? *cringes*


----------



## Luxirilla (Feb 27, 2016)

I think furry porn is cool. I treat it like with anime porn because I usually like how the human and anthro bodies look in procreation. :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 28, 2016)

FluffyStryker said:


> . Now, fursuit porn? No. No, no, no... Disgusting.



Honestly who cares, provided that they don't use the same body suit in public spaces?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 28, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh it's not the _only_ way. ;3



You're such a dirty whore.



Spoiler



Kiss me >:]


----------



## stablercake (Feb 28, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Honestly who cares, provided that they don't use the same body suit in public spaces?


Thank you for saying it better than I could, I kept writing essays to the same effect and decided they were dumb.


----------



## Copperwuff (Feb 28, 2016)

Porn is porn, yiff or no yiff :3

I'd rather acknowledge its existence than pretend to be oblivious. Just don't wear murrsuits in public...


----------



## Nerine (Feb 28, 2016)

I like transformation. There doesen't even need to be any real action, just turning turns me on for some reason


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't have a problem with furry porn. Itself. Or people indulging in a fantasy. Or people carrying a fantasy for the superhuman into reality -- as long as they're not banging the lower orders of the animal kingdom. The problem I have with furry porn is when people treat furry porn and furry fantasy as a permanent and complete substitute for REAL sex and REAL living.

Like, the people here lust after all these idealized visions of their own humanity behind the screen as furry characters -- and that's where it stays. Because their id's lustful hungers for flesh have a pathologically despised (though healthy and natural) connection to a self-unaware or self-denied construct to honor the natural gender roles of their superegos. Whatever they may be. And they are ashamed because, in their minds, they have been improperly morally trained from birth that sex is incompatible with and polarized from a vision of what is noble.

Thus, hating themselves, they roundly condemn and dismiss their lusts for the idealized human falsely as an extrapolation of a perverted covert lust for bestiality and other unsavory fetishes in order to explain away their libidos as safely banal. For it's safer to self-efface and dismiss one's interests in the idealized human to society by FALSELY INJECTING an interest in the subhuman and the fetishistic. They don't want to answer for the social penalties and self-righteous vanquishment by other sex-negative and rivalrous humans in the external environment -- the public media sphere!

In simpler words, a rivals' sexuality presented comically is dismissed as laughable. Yet, a rivals' sexuality presented seriously or, worse yet, positively, is perceived as a threat to vanquish. And furries invoke, by their inhuman shapes, the threat of that Other. And humans, especially the introverts that populate this fandom by majority who self-identify with being othered by society, understand and fear this natural enmity humans have towards one another having oft been on the receiving end of its blunt blows. So, they hide themselves under a dysfunctional clown suit because they feel helpless and weak in order to communicate servility to the outside world. Furry fetishism, presented to the masses by its artists, represents these artists' capitulation to mainstream society. It represents an externalized internal denigration and destruction of the natural gender roles of their idealized selves because envisioning an organic wild superior idealized self over the conformist visions of one's betters is rebellion and not what good employable hoi polloi ought do. Furries will never present their sexualities as anything but laughable, by intention.

Also, there is the fear of taking up the heavy burdensome responsibilities of their powerful selves they so envision on the screen.

People are attached to the secret truth that they are lusting, in the hidden corners of their mind, after their own idealized humanity -- though fictional creations -- they want so terribly to exist. Thus, the furry community becomes a prison trapping its patrons' idealized selves behind the screen. A limbo. Lusting away at a better self that would never be accepted in reality. Afraid to have a "lifestyle" -- acting out their idealized visions of their own humanity in their head in reality -- because "lifestyle" is a buzzword for "icky" and "wrong" and "rejection by society".

Also, they realize they are not strong enough to refrain from their own self-hatreds to inject fetishes and subhuman traits they've made synonymous with a "furry lifestyle" as a protective shield. And so, they remain online in isolated boxes throughout the world -- rotting away. Glued to the screen. Because rotting away in isolation, lusting impotently forever for one's own idealized humanity that one doesn't have the gumption to make exist, is, apparently, much nobler and socially approvable.

Beware the artist who envies and despises, yet lusts after vitality he, himself, has polarized from. For he will cast fitness contemptuously into the yawning caustic belly of the attached morass of conformity and cubicle grave!

Now, no one wishes to receive anything from sex but contempt of it -- gloating in its hopeful disempowerment and destruction in order to relieve anxiety of their own sordid brutalized histories.

Edited: Added a whole paragraph for trashycoon. Hopefully, this helps clarify my position. However, my language is presented as is.


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 29, 2016)

Hmmm. I think you're on to something with some of this. But just remember, not all furries are the same. Would like to see this all worded better. 

Plenty of furs get out there and do fun, sexual stuff IRL. They have lives. And sex lives. 

Some just like to look at porn and that's the only fun they have. Just remember, plenty of straight old humans do the same thing with human porn.

Be careful about projecting your idea of what furries are on to all of them. 







ferretsage said:


> I don't have a problem with furry porn. Itself. Or people indulging in a fantasy. Or people carrying a fantasy for the superhuman into reality -- as long as they're not banging the lower orders of the animal kingdom. The problem I have with furry porn is when people treat furry porn and furry fantasy as a permanent and complete substitute for REAL sex and REAL living.
> 
> Like, the people here lust after all these idealized visions of their own humanity behind the screen as furry characters -- and that's where it stays. Because their id's lustful hungers for flesh have a pathologically despised (though healthy and natural) connection to a self-unaware or self-denied construct to honor the natural gender roles of their superegos. Whatever they may be. And they are ashamed because, in their minds, they have been improperly morally trained from birth that sex is incompatible with and polarized from a vision of what is noble.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> I don't have a problem with furry porn. Itself. Or people indulging in a fantasy. Or people carrying a fantasy for the superhuman into reality -- as long as they're not banging the lower orders of the animal kingdom. The problem I have with furry porn is when people treat furry porn and furry fantasy as a permanent and complete substitute for REAL sex and REAL living.
> 
> Like, the people here lust after all these idealized visions of their own humanity behind the screen as furry characters -- and that's where it stays. Because their id's lustful hungers for flesh have a pathologically despised (though healthy and natural) connection to a self-unaware or self-denied construct to honor the natural gender roles of their superegos. Whatever they may be. And they are ashamed because, in their minds, they have been improperly morally trained from birth that sex is incompatible with and polarized from a vision of what is noble.
> 
> ...




"Because their id's lustful hungers for flesh have a pathologically despised (though healthy and natural) connection to a self-unaware or self-denied construct to honor the natural gender roles of their superegos."


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> "Because their id's lustful hungers for flesh have a pathologically despised (though healthy and natural) connection to a self-unaware or self-denied construct to honor the natural gender roles of their superegos."




I expect this reaction by most people. Both inside and outside this online coven. I'm glad if I have exercised an atrophied portion of far too many minds.

I am not the purveyor of safe right-speech many have become so accustomed to.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> I expect this reaction by most people. Both inside and outside this online coven. I'm glad if I have exercised an atrophied portion of far too many minds.



You were being sarcastic right? It's difficult to tell the difference between sarcasm and genuine nuttery on the internet.


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> You were being sarcastic right? It's difficult to tell the difference between sarcasm and genuine nuttery on the internet.



An appeal to spite. Your insulting language betrays the shields you are rapidly drawing up around yourself.

One thing you will discover about me, having gone through two decades of furfag drama, is that I have developed immunity to their approval traps.


----------



## Somnium (Feb 29, 2016)

*sniffs, sniffs* smells like a burned fur


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> An appeal to spite. Your insulting language betrays the shields you are rapidly drawing up around yourself.
> 
> One thing you will discover about me, having gone through two decades of furfag drama, is that I have developed immunity to their approval traps.



If it is sarcasm you're keeping it going! x3

Seriously though, your monolithic text wall reminded me of Arthur dent's appraisal of Vogon Poetry:

[video]




[/video]


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> If it is sarcasm you're keeping it going! x3
> 
> Seriously though, your monolithic text wall reminded me of Arthur dent's appraisal of Vogon Poetry:
> 
> ...




We live in a dark age where honor for one's natural sexuality and gender roles can be officially dismissed as "nuttery" in preference of sexual disposability.

And the sad situation of this online wasteland can be best summed up as "Wasted Sky":





​


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 29, 2016)

...riiight


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> ...riiight



We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 29, 2016)

"natural sexuality and gender roles"

Code words for Jesus stuff. When does that part begin? Always hear those exact words from anti-SSM crowd to prop up their arguments.


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> *sniffs, sniffs* smells like a burned fur



I've been here long enough that I could have been one. I was opposed to them at the time. I wish I could be opposed to them now.



trashycoon said:


> "natural sexuality and gender roles"
> 
> Code words for Jesus stuff. When does that part begin? Always hear those exact words from anti-SSM crowd to prop up their arguments.



Not really. Anyone who has known me for any length of time knows I'm clearly not a Christian. Many Christians would dismiss me as a "satanist" -- though they would also be wrong. Yet, as distant, strained, and polarized our relationship, I feel myself closer to many Christians than furries.

My deeper life philosophy is a treasured part of myself intended to be shared only with friends and family. Thank you for the implied inquiry, however.

I will say that "marriage" need not be exclusive to only polarized gender roles or sexes.


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 29, 2016)

I wasn't really wondering about that. I'm just saying Christians use that argument to deny gay and TG people basic rights. They say it's not "natural" and that is total BS. 

Nothing personal, you obviously have strong views and some experience. What's your point? Are you just trying to say furry fandom keeps people from having real lives?




ferretsage said:


> I've been here long enough that I could have been one. I was opposed to them at the time. I wish I could be opposed to them now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

trashycoon said:


> I wasn't really wondering about that. I'm just saying Christians use that argument to deny gay and TG people basic rights. They say it's not "natural" and that is total BS.
> 
> Nothing personal, you obviously have strong views and some experience. What's your point? Are you just trying to say furry fandom keeps people from having real lives?



Okay, okay. You're twisting my arm. I want to hope. I want to play the role of the fool. I want you to know. See "natural gender roles" can potentially extend to "gay" and "transgender". I run awry of Christians and the far-right at this point. And "gay" isn't really a gender, but an orientation. And who says that the "protection and provision" role of masculinity cannot be championed by another whole man, or that the "nurturing and creative" role of femininity cannot be championed by another feminine woman?

As to your questions:

_copypasted from a comment I left elsewhere on FurAffinity:

If anyone can come into your community by self-declaration, or be automatically inducted into it by their interests whether they like it or not, and no matter what they do, they cannot be blacklisted or ejected unless they be "meany ostracizing trolls" (reject the fandom's openly enforced amorality), you're going to have drama as people with standards start slapping wrists of grabby furry sparkle sluts. Oh, and slapping the faces of liars in their grinning teeth.

Furry porn is bad -- not because it's a sin, it isn't necessarily -- but because it is becoming signified with a class of people who do not have their life acts together. Ultimately, (human) animals feeding at the same watering hole (of lust) does not constitute a "community". As involved in the interest of anthropomorphism for 23 years, I've NEVER BEEN a fan of its amoral community. I've come to happily accept that most other furries wish that people like me who try to point out the dysfunctions of their dismal online limbo (and predatory weekend fan conventions) weren't furries. These people hypocritically demand I disown the term "furry" to describe myself when criticizing their amorality, but demand I keep the label "furry" when indulging in anything anthropomorphic. Battle-hardened by a couple decades worth of "furry drama", those who try to play a guilt or approval head game with me quickly find another strategy.

And if you still think this place is truly a community that welcomes new ways of being; a challenge for you: try floating the idea of an alternate human culture of beastly-looking people unexpectedly behaving as gentlemen, where sex is accepted in its proper time and place aside many other balanced facets of life, who have each other's backs (an actual functioning community). Just see how "furries", who just want their porn uncomplicated and, like stranger John's to each other in a stripper joint, don't really care when each other even drop dead (unless it's their fav porn artist), react to ANY inescapably guilt and shame inducing call to lead a nobler life. I fucking dare you. _

That comment was, surprisingly, well-received.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 29, 2016)

Lmao what the fuck is even happening I thought talking like a Bond villain went out of style on the internet in 2003

I have so many issues with your whole deal but it's absolutely not worth fighting someone projecting so ridiculously hard onto an entire niche community


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

stablercake said:


> Lmao what the fuck is even happening I thought talking like a Bond villain went out of style on the internet in 2003
> 
> I have so many issues with your whole deal but it's absolutely not worth fighting someone projecting so ridiculously hard onto an entire niche community



Presuming you even have a community. You know, something tangible. But I guess my eloquence is now a target to be demonized since you have nothing else to share.

Furry has hit the iceberg of the "unsinkable trendy new thing". It meets zero human needs, tangibly, but its online play nursery remains a sanctuary where people cuddle and hug, and roleplay violent sex scenes in frustration, and masturbate.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Presuming you even have a community. You know, something tangible. But I guess my eloquence is now a target to be demonized since you have nothing else to share.
> 
> Furry has hit the iceberg of the "unsinkable trendy new thing". It meets zero human needs, tangibly, but its online play nursery remains a sanctuary where people cuddle and hug, and roleplay violent sex scenes in frustration, and masturbate.



Eloquence wasn't the word I was gonna use tbh, you just type that way so your bad opinions look better, as if a bad opinion coming out of an articulate mouth somehow is less bad? It's not :V

And yes, furries are so trendy and new (????????) but I think the reason you haven't been able to locate the incredibly specific definition of "community" you're looking for is because you're intensely repellant kind of right off the bat. I've found a lot of great and friendly folks and support within this community and I've only just re-entered it about 8 months ago (after a decade of denial) so the biggest thing between you and not seeing that sense of community is your sheer unpleasantness! :3


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

stablercake said:


> Eloquence wasn't the word I was gonna use tbh, you just type that way so your bad opinions look better, as if a bad opinion coming out of an articulate mouth somehow is less bad? It's not :V
> 
> And yes, furries are so trendy and new (????????) but I think the reason you haven't been able to locate the incredibly specific definition of "community" you're looking for is because you're intensely repellant kind of right off the bat. I've found a lot of great and friendly folks and support within this community and I've only just re-entered it about 8 months ago (after a decade of denial) so the biggest thing between you and not seeing that sense of community is your sheer unpleasantness! :3



Perhaps my demands for honor and integrity, my revulsion at your online ethereal community's rampant disposability, and my contempt for your enforced amorality, makes me intensely repellant to many furries -- who just want the bad world to go away and to go live in a immature sexual-bliss Neverland forever where they never have to answer for how they will survive. They just want to masturbate to their visions of strong men and women -- expressed under a mask of cartoon animal-men -- because they are so alienated from their "humanity", increasingly machine-like, that is so vacant of strong character.

I despair for you in the absence of humanity's dwindling sanity.

I am not immediate fuck material. I am proud to make this much clear. Live as you dream; do not dream as you waste away.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Perhaps my demands for honor and integrity, my revulsion at your online ethereal community's rampant disposability, and my contempt for your enforced amorality, makes me intensely repellant to many furries -- who just want the bad world to go away and to go live in a childlike sexual-bliss Neverland forever where they never have to answer for how they will survive. They just want to masturbate to their visions of strong men and women -- expressed under a mask of cartoon animal-men -- because they are so alienated from their "humanity", increasingly machine-like, that is so vacant of strong character.
> 
> I despair for you in the absence of humanity's dwindling sanity.
> 
> I am not immediate fuck material. I am proud to make this much clear. Live as you dream; do not dream as you waste away.



LMAO being a furry is for fun, you know that right? Like escapism in general like Lord of the Rings and shit is also escapism, escapism doesn't dwindle humanity's sanity (lmao wut). I mean maybe people are falling more into escapism because of capitalism but it's not because of furries, it's because escapism is fun and fun is nice and being serious constantly is a bummer (except for you, being super serious seems to be a blast for you). And the fun and sex venn diagram usually crosses a lot for good deal of adults.

And tbh people probably find you repellant because you hate fun. When lots of people don't like you it's not usually because THEY are all wrong or horrible, it's usually because you're super not likable.


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 29, 2016)

Haha. This thread is something else. 

Before anyone goes around blaming "furry porn" for the fact that a lot of furs can't get their act together, I submit this from the FAU site (thanks Simo).

*"Public Hygeine*

We encourage attendees to follow the "6-2-1" rule. Every day, get at least six (6) hours of sleep, two (2) complete meals , and one (1) shower. *If an attendee with disruptive scent is brought to staff's attention we may ask attendees to take steps to reduce any odor(s).*"

That ain't furry porn's fault. That's the simple fact that the Furry Fandom attracts a lot of people on the autism spectrum. If you actually have to tell people that, well, you're dealing with some special people, ok?

I say that as someone on the spectrum and also someone with some Sensory Processing issues. It just comes with the turf. This whole "morality" argument is nonsense to me. We're talking about people who have things like Asperger's. My kinda people, really. It ain't the fur.


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

stablercake said:


> LMAO being a furry is for fun, you know that right? Like escapism in general like Lord of the Rings and shit is also escapism, escapism doesn't dwindle humanity's sanity (lmao wut). I mean maybe people are falling more into escapism because of capitalism but it's not because of furries, it's because escapism is fun and fun is nice and being serious constantly is a bummer (except for you, being super serious seems to be a blast for you). And the fun and sex venn diagram usually crosses a lot for good deal of adults.
> 
> And tbh people probably find you repellant because you hate fun. When lots of people don't like you it's not usually because THEY are all wrong or horrible, it's usually because you're super not likable.




"Being Furry is for Fun..."

The endless tsunamis of endless gigabytes of people sublimating their idealized selves and their idealized lives, and spending nearly all their free time here, witnessed over 20+ years through furry art and the furry community bids me to form a dissenting opinion. Escapism is not fun. It's a drug taken to make up for a deficit. Unfortunately that deficit is the wider society's anti-life pressure upon the individual to converge as machine parts into a singular well-oiled Moloch -- rather than diverge.

And while I fully agree with you that furry is escapism, I would submit that it is not healthy escapism. Like, a moth beating itself against a streetlight. All these people. Wanting to get away. Wanting freedom. As you admit. But no courage to try and make their idealized selves they draw, and impotently idolize endlessly, work outside the screen. This is a cul de sac. A dead end. Again, live as you dream -- do not dream as you waste away.




trashycoon said:


> Haha. This thread is something else.
> 
> Before anyone goes around blaming "furry porn" for the fact that a lot of furs can't get their act together, I submit this from the FAU site (thanks Simo).
> 
> ...



The endless tsunamis of endless gigabytes of people sublimating their idealized selves and their idealized lives, and spending nearly all their free time here, witnessed over 20+ years through furry art and the furry community bids me to form a dissenting opinion -- that does not conveniently slough the responsibility of the furry community facing its escapism issues onto "autism" and "aspergers".


----------



## Nerine (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> "Being Furry is for Fun..."
> 
> The endless tsunamis of endless gigabytes of people sublimating their idealized selves and their idealized lives, and spending nearly all their free time here, witnessed over 20+ years through furry art and the furry community bids me to form a dissenting opinion. Escapism is not fun. It's a drug taken to make up for a deficit. Unfortunately that deficit is the wider society's anti-life pressure upon the individual to converge as machine parts into a singular well-oiled Moloch -- rather than diverge.
> 
> ...



Maybe we are better off with fursuit orgies


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> "Being Furry is for Fun..."
> Again, live as you dream -- do not dream as you waste away.
> 
> 
> that does not conveniently slough the responsibility of the furry community facing its escapism issues onto "autism" and "aspergers".



Is that how you live? Are you practicing that or just preaching to us?

Anyway, I don't think you're totally full of it. I disagree with a lot here, but you make some valid points.

Being labeled autistic (as many furs clearly are) doesn't excuse you from having to face reality. But it can provide some explanation and insight to your own behavior. I think anyone who spends their whole life on a computer escaping has some issues that need to be dealt with. Therapy can help, and I am a believer. The problem isn't the Fandom, the problem is mental health and those issues can be addressed.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> "Being Furry is for Fun..."
> 
> The endless tsunamis of endless gigabytes of people sublimating their idealized selves and their idealized lives, and spending nearly all their free time here, witnessed over 20+ years through furry art and the furry community bids me to form a dissenting opinion. Escapism is not fun. It's a drug taken to make up for a deficit. Unfortunately that deficit is the wider society's anti-life pressure upon the individual to converge as machine parts into a singular well-oiled Moloch -- rather than diverge.
> 
> ...



LMAO, good one! You had me going there for a while.


----------



## ferretsage (Feb 29, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Maybe we are better off with fursuit orgies



THIS. I don't agree with it's ideal, but at least this is a BOLDLY HONEST reply. I can work with this. Now, don't close up on me yet. Stay with me. Now, imagine, that instead of embracing fursuit orgies, where you have no concept of attachment or compassion with endless disposable sexual prey like yourself -- like you act out in the online world -- imagine now that the healthy sex organs of humans are neurologically attached to their brains where they are supposed to care about one another to form successful families and lasting positive relationships -- regardless of its adult sexual/gender composition as long as love exists. Now, start thinking of what you need to survive.

I know, that's really tough for us technologically besotted city drone people, far away from anything that could remotely be called natural and free organic living, to imagine. Keep practicing.



trashycoon said:


> Is that how you live? Are you practicing that or just preaching to us?
> 
> Anyway, I don't think you're totally full of it. I disagree with a lot here, but you make some valid points.
> 
> Being labeled autistic (as many furs clearly are) doesn't excuse you from having to face reality. But it can provide some explanation and insight to your own behavior. I think anyone who spends their whole life on a computer escaping has some issues that need to be dealt with. Therapy can help, and I am a believer. The problem isn't the Fandom, the problem is mental health and those issues can be addressed.





stablercake said:


> LMAO, good one! You had me going there for a while.




We are never going to agree. I know this. I'm this old fart talking about lofty ideals and living and honor and integrity, and you're just a bunch of young upstarts and some, little, or none of what I'm saying about living free with healthy strong self-images in an independent community that makes sense as you hungrily gobble or defend those hungrily gobbling My Little Pony castration porn and pooping each other's digested balls into diapers for sexual gratification because your sense of Self is that utterly demolished. Maybe that's offensive of me to say that. Maybe it's the truth. You, certainly, have no sense of keeping yourselves together in reality as you dream away online.

*loud chewing sounds* "NOM NOM Therapy can help, and I am a believer."

This way to the superman!

Indeed! Back at you, stranger.


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> THIS. I don't agree with it's ideal, but at least this is a BOLDLY HONEST reply. I can work with this. Now, don't close up on me yet. Stay with me. Now, imagine, that instead of embracing fursuit orgies, where you have no concept of attachment or compassion with endless disposable sexual prey like yourself -- like you act out in the online world -- imagine now that the healthy sex organs of humans are neurologically attached to their brains where they are supposed to care about one another to form successful families and lasting positive relationships -- regardless of its adult sexual/gender composition as long as love exists. Now, start thinking of what you need to survive.
> 
> I know, that's really tough for us technologically besotted city drone people, far away from anything that could remotely be called natural and free organic living, to imagine. Keep practicing



Ugh. Some furries like myself already DO this. That's the point we've been trying to make. I make lasting connections with real people in real life, with real sex and real emotional attachment. 

The furry thing is for FUN, like stablercake said. It's not my life. Furries are not all the same.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 29, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> THIS. I don't agree with it's ideal, but at least this is a BOLDLY HONEST reply. I can work with this. Now, don't close up on me yet. Stay with me. Now, imagine, that instead of embracing fursuit orgies, where you have no concept of attachment or compassion with endless disposable sexual prey like yourself -- like you act out in the online world -- imagine now that the healthy sex organs of humans are neurologically attached to their brains where they are supposed to care about one another to form successful families and lasting positive relationships -- regardless of its adult sexual/gender composition as long as love exists. Now, start thinking of what you need to survive.
> 
> I know, that's really tough for us technologically besotted city drone people, far away from anything that could remotely be called natural and free organic living, to imagine. Keep practicing.
> 
> ...



Oh, not joking, just tinfoil-hat style crazy, that's fair.

I do have a question though, do you do this to every fandom or just furries because tbh most fandoms are guilty of the kind of thing you're talking about?


----------



## Nerine (Mar 1, 2016)

Truth be told im more gamer/writer/TST member than a furry. Im not into RP anymore, i just like the genre and yeah the porn is good 8 out of 10 times.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 1, 2016)

@ferretsage  May I suggest that you use clearer language and write more concise arguments? Your current choice of language obscures what you're trying to say, if anybody can actually be bothered to read the lengths of text you write. You shouldn't _need_ to capitalise words or sentences to get your point across. 

I think you're making a mountain out of a molehill when you describe a furry fetish as a betrayal of natural sexuality, dysfunctional, 'amoral', 'alienated from humanity' ,signifying an under class and so forth. 

It's just a cheeky kink. Nothing more.


----------



## sarnarus (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah i was gonna say this shit is getting taken way too seriously, this is a thread about FURRY PORN, no one should be taking this seriously lmao


----------



## Wakor (Mar 4, 2016)

As long as it's tagged and kept where it's supposed to be, I don't care. I only get involved because a) fur tiddy, and b) furry porn is a booming business for commission artists ♥


----------



## Tao (Mar 4, 2016)

Porn is porn. As with anything, you should't let it consume you. People take it too seriously. A picture of a rabbit taking a gigantic horsecock is not some illuminati conspiracy.


----------



## trashycoon (Mar 4, 2016)

For me, furry porn is far more interesting and preferable because it sparks my imagination and is libertated from reality. Traditional porn is made for dudebros with no creativity and it has never turned me on in any substantial way. Just feels cheap. Not everyone is inspired by creativity in a sexual context though.


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 4, 2016)

I enjoy it. It's a lot of fun to draw and look at. No more no less really. There is a lot of creativity that can be had with it which probably adds that extra spark for me. In 'Real-life' porn you aren't going to see a giant dragon hammering away at a wolf lady.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 5, 2016)

Wakor said:


> As long as it's tagged and kept where it's supposed to be, I don't care. I only get involved because a) fur tiddy, and b) furry porn is a booming business for commission artists ♥



Or is it!?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 5, 2016)

Furry porn is best porn.


----------



## Tao (Mar 5, 2016)

ALilShark said:


> In 'Real-life' porn you aren't going to see a giant dragon hammering away at a wolf lady.



You haven't been to Arkansas, have you?


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 6, 2016)

Tao said:


> You haven't been to Arkansas, have you?



I have not! But now...


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 6, 2016)

Inevitable.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 6, 2016)

tbh I actually prefer furry porn to human


----------



## Psyclone_the_Seahawk (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm gonna go ahead and play the indifferent card. What others fap to has no effect on me. I just put the SFW mode on, and let the madness continue.
Maybe I'd be more for it if FA wasn't just a cascade of penises.


----------



## Syndicate (Mar 8, 2016)

For some people, it's viewed as better than supporting the pornographic industry which has been known to use it's own actors in unsavory ways. As long as you are not attracted with the "creepy valley gone awry" with the discernment between fictional characters and real animals and crossing the line, then I see no harm in it. It's the same as if somebody would be attracted to their favorite video game character.


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Mar 10, 2016)

Bearing in mind, I first found furry porn when I was about 12 (when no other porn was available), I kinda just developed to "like" furry porn. I still like _some_ regular porn, but furry porn just arouses me so much more!

I know it is weird, but I can't change my sexuality. I just have to admit I'm a furry (who likes furry porn). I mean it is harmless, but the social stigmas damn it!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't know,if it's cutsie pretty softcore stuff then hey whatever.
But once it goes into the weird ass fetishes,hardcore doin' it and all of that other weird stuff then count me the hell out.


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Mar 11, 2016)

> amandriel Morningstar, post: 5442173, member: 93082"]I don't know,if it's cutsie pretty softcore stuff then hey whatever.
> But once it goes into the weird ass fetishes,hardcore doin' it and all of that other weird stuff then count me the hell out.


Yep gotta agree with that! Sorry but some of the hardcore things make me sick! (No offence).


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 11, 2016)

MAGIKzMushroom said:


> Yep gotta agree with that! Sorry but some of the hardcore things make me sick! (No offence).



You shouldn't have to apologize,some of the hardcore stuff I've stumbled on has been pretty disgusting.
I've had my Mature filter on ever since.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, the real problem with furry porn is that it leads regular people to think that it enables the practices of bestiality and/or pedophilia.

People have been drawing pornographic furries for over 20 years and what harm has plain society incurred from it?  There is no guarantee that any furry porn artist is a sex offender.  There's not.

I don't really like nudity as much as I like certain types of clothing (such as leotards and one piece swimsuits) but still....


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 11, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> People have been drawing pornographic furries for over 20 years


Way longer than that, friend. Though, to be fair, "thousands" is longer than "20". :V


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Mar 11, 2016)

> OTE="PlusThirtyOne, post: 5442281, member: 90829"]Way longer than that, friend. Though, to be fair, "thousands" is longer than "20". :V


The point is still there though, it doesn't actually do any harm to the public. I mean you might not like, and that's fair enough, but they don't need to make a big issue out of something that is frankly quite private. And anyway, furry porn can quite often be more " innocent" than regular porn.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 11, 2016)

Honestly I don't find it all that different from the other stuff out there.
Some people might get into a tizzy about the anthro part of things but, 
hey it's just a drawing, a cartoon so what's the harm in looking into it?


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 15, 2016)

Like all porn it depends on how far it goes if your a furry your most likely going to look at it and it's all about preference


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 15, 2016)

furry porn is hilarious.


----------



## MyExodus (Mar 17, 2016)

Some of it is well drawn, and in good taste, but most of it is over the top fetishes. Not that into it, but I do like a few artists. I like pin-ups and such, but it's never been anything I would pleasure myself to. Honestly, it's just part of the fandom, and it will be there. I don't really care if you're into it, but there is a time and place for everything. I think that most furs I have interacted with don't really think about where they post that, or just don't care, and it is quite annoying to be in a chat room talking about a game or a movie, and someone posts some random yiff, not even related to what we're talking about.

In short, yiff isn't that bad, but isn't that good. It's there, and I've learned to accept it. The only problem I have is unwanted fetishes and people posting it where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Troj (Mar 17, 2016)

Re: The earlier fight about furry porn violating "social norms," up until fairly recently, being gay or bisexual was a violation of "societal norms."

You know what isn't seen as an outright or direct violation of societal norms? Women so thin, they look like emaciated teenage boys.

Societal consensus is sometimes a good barometer for morality, and sometimes not.


----------



## Reti (Mar 17, 2016)

I... Actually like it if it's well drawed and not too... weird, of course there are some things that I don't like but it's only my tastes. Some people seems to like watching two characters eating each others while doing the thing, I don't.  But I'm pretty sure that I like other things which may seems weird. So I won't judge anyone.

Furry porn is like normal porn, you can't like everything and some things are disgustings (sometimes real porn is even worse =o). If you don't like it just don't look at it.

Some fetishes are... yeah, exagerated a lot, so it can be quite disgusting. But if someone drew it, there is someone who like it, and because it is just a drawing it doesn't harm anyone... So let them watch.

I... Don't know how to quote but... where is... is there a buton or something?... 
Well, fuck it :

MyExodus :
"In short, yiff isn't that bad, but isn't that good. It's there, and I've learned to accept it. The only problem I have is unwanted fetishes and people posting it where it doesn't belong."

It's what I think too... I like to see yiff and general things in separate places and won't like to see hardcore porn when looking for something cute. But there is too many kind of "unwanted fetishes" to sort them out of the general porn area, even if it's annoying.

So yeah, I like yiff but it's not my only interest in the furry fandomn. If it's cute or if it's some nice art, nice characters (or others nice things =p) then it will interest me more than all the prOn of the world!


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 18, 2016)

Somnium said:


> tbh I actually prefer furry porn to human


I don't like to be a stereotype or admit it but this is the same for me


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2016)

It's got a lot more imagination than regular porn, ans I like that it has (more or less) limitless possibilities.

When I look at 'normal' porn, there seems to be so much less variety, and so much more adhesion to social norms. And some of it is just so corny and fake looking, I'd rather just imagine things, read a furry-story, or look at a few yiffy pics. 99% of normal porn feels boring to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 18, 2016)

Bog standard humans just...don't hit the spot. x3


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Mar 18, 2016)

Simo said:


> It's got a lot more imagination than regular porn, ans I like that it has (more or less) limitless possibilities.
> 
> When I look at 'normal' porn, there seems to be so much less variety, and so much more adhesion to social norms. And some of it is just so corny and fake looking, I'd rather just imagine things, read a furry-story, or look at a few yiffy pics. 99% of normal porn feels boring to me.


Yeah, I mean you look at some artists and they genuinely have a decent story rather than just the generic "oh here's your pizza delivery and you don't have the money" crap. Kitsune Youkai would have to be the best example of this I can think of.


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2016)

MAGIKzMushroom said:


> Yeah, I mean you look at some artists and they genuinely have a decent story rather than just the generic "oh here's your pizza delivery and you don't have the money" crap. Kitsune Youkai would have to be the best example of this I can think of.



*laughs about the pizza delivery*

I know, right? And out of all the hundreds of pizzas delivered, I've never had any luck!


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> tbh I actually prefer furry porn to human



Because Furries are something you _want_ to cuddle after sex.


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 20, 2016)

I definitely fall in the support category, and it's certainly what I am far more often going to look at if given a choice.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 20, 2016)

?


----------



## Somnium (Mar 28, 2016)

So for the first time I took a better look at furry porn today and I noticed one very strange trend. Guys are huge. Don't get me wrong, I like athletic builds as most normal people do, but that's just way too much. You will hardly find anyone who thinks pro bodybuilders are attractive, though they are still small compared to those monsters in the furry world. And what's up with all oversized genitals?


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 29, 2016)

Saw something about pleasuring yourself is fine if it is to material that doesnt depict one being harmed, or material that didnt require the harming of another in the process of making said material, or even the subject of such material.
To that I say, who cares.
If thats what turns me on, and if I can find it online, its fair game.  I didnt commission anyone to go out and cause someone harm for the sake of creating this material, and so it doesnt matter.  In the end, someone was still harmed, you didnt do it, you didnt ask for it.  It happened and it was recorded.  You watching and even enjoying that material wont bring any additional harm to anyone, and being able to view material which depicts such things may be the only way for some to vent their sexual frustration without actually going out and harming someone themselves..  As such, I think the viewing of such materials should not be frowned upon so much as the creation of such materials and the spreading thereof.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Apr 1, 2016)

Who cares? It's all fantasy and artwork! It's amazing artwork at that!
I love drawing it, I love seeing it and I love buying it. As long as it doesn't contain scat, watersports or cub then I'm happy.
To those who don't like it, SFW button fixes all. Move on


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't really care what people are into as long as it's legal. Just don't talk to me about it.


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

All of us like it, and who says that he does not simply lies


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> I don't really care what people are into as long as it's legal. Just don't talk to me about it.


Snuff, snuff, snuff


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 4, 2016)

I view furry porn the same way I view any other porn; as pornography.
Sure, furry porn features anthropomorphic animals in sexual situations, and, sure, in a lot of cases, it's two males going at it, but at the end of the day, it's porn. It exists for one purpose: sexual release (which is good for me since I haven't had a girlfriend in about three and a half years, and have only recently begun to realize I wasn't only into girls)


----------



## inactive (Apr 4, 2016)

Somnium said:


> And what's up with all oversized [naughty bits]?



Welcome to porn of nearly every variety!


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> Welcome to porn of nearly every variety!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

I think your porn is gross =P

*goes to look at porn*


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Apr 4, 2016)

Porn is a part of society. Get rid of or hate porn, you get rid of or discriminate society. LOGIC


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> Porn is a part of society. Get rid of or hate porn, you get rid of or discriminate society. LOGIC



Hate porn? Can you show me some porn of hate?

This I gotta see xD


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Hate porn? Can you show me some porn of hate?
> 
> This I gotta see xD



Psh. Easy


----------



## Elf-cat (May 8, 2016)

If it's male and tasteful I'm okay with it.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 8, 2016)

I feel it's a form of expression, like any other kind of art. Even if I didn't enjoy looking at it I feel that art censorship is a short jaunt toward a slippery slope (as poor a debate point that slope scenarios usually are). Additionally, it allows people to explore other types of emotion or activities involving sex or fantasy that they may otherwise be unable to express with soley human characters. So: Go Porn!


----------



## Takoto (May 9, 2016)

I've drawn an uncountable amount of furry NSFW in my time, so I definitely fall into the support category. To me it's like any other sort of illustrated porn, just happens to commonly depict anthros instead of humans.  I must admit, I do find myself drawn to drawing more furry NSFW than human NSFW, mostly because furries tend to be much more interesting, if much more difficult, to draw.


----------



## AlphaGaming (May 9, 2016)

*cough* it's cancer *cough cough*


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 9, 2016)

Why be against something people enjoy? (Unless it's Kayla-na's work, fuck that bitch.)


AlphaGaming said:


> *cough* it's cancer *cough cough*


Oh, here we go, god dammit. :V


----------



## Wither (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Why be against something people enjoy?


Because hating things is cool. 

I hate you and everything you stand for. 
See? I'm super fucking cool now, yo. I bet you're respecting me so hard.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 9, 2016)

Wither said:


> Because hating things is cool.
> 
> I hate you and everything you stand for.
> See? I'm super fucking cool now, yo. I bet you're respecting me so hard.


You didn't tell me I'm cancer or to kill myself, you've much to learn, grasshopper.


----------



## AlphaGaming (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Why be against something people enjoy? (Unless it's Kayla-na's work, fuck that bitch.)
> 
> Oh, here we go, god dammit. :V



I find porn of any kind an atrocity
I'm okay with art being suggestive tho 
Meh :/


----------



## Wither (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You didn't tell me I'm cancer or to kill myself, you've much to learn, grasshopper.


I hate the bands you like.

Who's the grasshopper now?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 9, 2016)

AlphaGaming said:


> I find porn of any kind an atrocity
> I'm okay with art being suggestive tho
> Meh :/


An atrocity?  Sex sells and it makes more money than any of us ever will.  At least it's a more suitable living than being a government official benefiting off homeless people.


----------



## AlphaGaming (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Sex sells and it makes more money than any of us ever will.



I'm done with this planet


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 9, 2016)

AlphaGaming said:


> I'm done with this planet


Nobody said you had to stay, but don't expect a medal or anything.


----------



## AlphaGaming (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Nobody said you had to stay, but don't expect a medal or anything.



I'm gonna live on Uranus
And I expect a blue ribbon
:v


----------



## Zipline (May 18, 2016)

I think it is great, it fills a nitch in society and is a main reason FA stays popufur.


----------



## RocketExecutiveCypress (May 18, 2016)

I'll get NSFW art of myself from time to time, but that's it. If you like it, cool beans. You don't like it, spicy burritos. Neutral about it, wonderful waffles. Just don't force it on me or try to get me to participate.


----------



## artie the arcticwhite fo (Sep 8, 2016)

Porn is. We are surrounded in porn - nude things. Liking it does not mean being sexually attracted to it. We like bees and butterflies, but we are not sexually attracted to them. They are without a man made covering thus are nude. The enemy of life is against sheaths anmd  penises erect or not and testis on furry suits. It is hard enough having the other parts without being ridiculed. Bulls have just as much right to show what they have as the cow does with her udders.


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 8, 2016)

I can't complain, I mean just like anything it can get a bit out of hand at times.

But, to each their own. As long it doesn't hurt anybody I don't see an issue.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 9, 2016)

Porn makes the world a better place. And I found that out 14 years ago when I was 13.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 9, 2016)

I wouldn't complain if it didn't exist, but I'm not making big deal about it being a thing - at least some good comedy and cringe (and cringe comedy) comes out at its expense.


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 9, 2016)

i rather human porn


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 9, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> i rather human porn



OMG, eew. No tails! D:


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 9, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> OMG, eew. No tails! D:


ewwww a dog fucking a bat or ewww a cow fucking a bird


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 9, 2016)

F'yea no human will ever look that good x3


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 11, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ewwww a dog fucking a bat



Why you gotta torture me with such provocative mental image? ;;


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 11, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Why you gotta torture me with such provocative mental image? ;;


hahahaha lol


----------



## Spatel (Sep 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> i rather human porn


gross dude :v


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 12, 2016)

Still think it's creepy as fuck and many into it are borderline zoos.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 12, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Still think it's creepy as fuck and many into it are borderline zoos.


I don't think you're wrong there.  Sucks for the people that see some go oh- WAIT NO THAT AIN'T RIGHT, but o- NO!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm not turned on or attracted by it, but I think it's fun to draw. I don't see any problems with it, especially since it's only art.


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 12, 2016)

Usually it's really good, depends on taste like anything else ^^


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 14, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Still think it's creepy as fuck and many into it are borderline zoos.



Not true! I think anthro porn is hot, but I don't find real live animals sexually attractive ffs. Anthro furries have human traits. So it's totally different from zooiphiles - keep that shit seperate thanks


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 14, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> Not true! I think anthro porn is hot, but I don't find real live animals sexually attractive ffs. Anthro furries have human traits. So it's totally different from zooiphiles - keep that shit seperate thanks


They also have animal traits.  There's a difference, but it's not totally different.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 14, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> They also have animal traits.  There's a difference, but it's not totally different.


It's just one association away from being a cartoon character you fap over or an actual animal itself. Depends on what you're thinking about at the time, I suppose...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 15, 2016)

Funny thing is, i can appreciate erotic art on a non-arousing level. There are some topics and kinds of art and kinks i never SEARCH FOR but that i will i still ernestly browse. Honest. it may shock and confuse some people to know that i watch almost as many gay/femme artists on FA as i do varied, purely straight or girls-only artists. Dicks just don't frighten me, i guess. For me it all boils down to art style, colors and "cuteness". There are quite a few artists i watch that draw exclusively gay art that i'm not into fappin' with -for lack of a better description.

Am i the only one?

At the same time, i'm not into feral and/or borderline characters like those in Zootopia. They just aren't to my liking in THAT respect but i can still appreciate what little i come across if it's well drawn.

Tl;dr: i'm not into animals or dudes per se, but i still like SOME art on an artist's level.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 15, 2016)

No one in the fandom should be called even close to a zoophile unless they actually have sex with an animal. FEELING vs BEHAVIOUR people. I have no desire to touch an animal in such ways. Never have. Anthro furries on the other hand, that's different. I really don't care if some of you have phobia issues about that. That is your problem not mine.

*FEELINGS - *Its the same for people who have sexual thoughts or feelings over real animals too. I would not label them a zoophile unless they actual commit the crime. People can have feelings about anything they damn well please. A feeling is personal, a feeling is harmless and a feeling is not illegal.

*BEHAVIOUR -* Behaviours are harmful, Behaviours are not personal, Behaviours can be illegal. So if someone actually has sex with an animal, then I would call them a zoophile.

Feelings do not always lead to behaviour either by the way. I have ALWAYS wanted the person who raped me dead. I am not the type of person to go and kill someone though.

As far as furry porn is concerned - it does not harm anyone or anything. All of you with with zoophile phobias need to chill the fuck out and get over it.

Simple as that!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2016)

A "Zoophile" is someone that thinks about fucking an animal, "Beastiality" is the term used to describe someone that has fucked an animal. Big difference. The correlation between Zoophilia and animal-humanoid anthro porn is whether that person is picturing a cartoon character as a real animal (disregarding the human part) in a real life sexual situation (and don't fucking tell me that don't happen, I've seen people fess up to it) or if a person sees the fetish object (the cartoon character) as a fictional piece of work. That's the difference.

Simple as that!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> Idiot!! "Beastiality" is an ACT. "He performed beastiality" however the word Zoophile describes the person whom commits the act.
> Dumb ass


Now who's getting all hateful and malicious? 

Do your homework...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> LOL you are such an idiot!!
> That link says the exact same thing as I just said!
> *Zoophiles are people who have sex and attracted to animals.*
> You can lable someone as a "beastiality" because *beastiality is the ACT of sex between human and animal*, and human whom commits the act is a ZOOPHILE.
> You idiot





Mr. Fox said:


> *A "Zoophile" is someone that* *thinks about fucking an animal*, *"Beastiality" is someone that* *has fucked an animal*. Big difference.


Did I not just mention that? Or are you choosing to be blissfully ignorant?

And no, someone who commits a sexual act is considered Beastiality.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2016)

I never used Beastiality as a lable but to define the act. If you're too blind to see that then I can't help you, sorry...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2016)

And that just earned you a block. Enjoy...


----------



## Saiko (Sep 17, 2016)

Bestiality is the activity. A zoophile is one who feels an attraction to animals, perhaps one who has a fetish for them (hooray for subleties). A zoophile may or may not have committed bestiality. There are many people who like furry/anthro porn who are not zoophiles and a not-insignificant number who are. What a surprise; some populations overlap.

Can we move on to more important discussions, like how awesome some furry porn is?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

I support art in all forms, including furry porn.
I'd keep it clean like the op asked, but it's hard.
*Badum tss


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 17, 2016)

Saiko said:


> Can we move on to more important discussions, like how awesome some furry porn is?



Mr. Fox is just a lowlife scum bag, he treats anyone who disagrees with him like shit. I'm glad he blocked me. You should see him over in Pheonixed Forums. Poor thing went crying to the mods because  I called him out on being an asshole when he was telling others not to be an asshole. I got my wrists smacked like a naughty baby lol. Yet as he sucks them off, they let him get away with anything.

Be careful, if you mention that you like furry porn, he will lable you a zoophile.
Beware of Mr Fox


----------



## Somnium (Sep 17, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> Mr. Fox is just a lowlife scum bag, he treats anyone who disagrees with him like shit. I'm glad he blocked me. You should see him over in Pheonixed Forums. Poor thing went crying to the mods because  I called him out on being an asshole when he was telling others not to be an asshole. I got my wrists smacked like a naughty baby lol. Yet as he sucks them off, they let him get away with anything.
> 
> Be careful, if you mention that you like furry porn, he will lable you a zoophile.
> Beware of Mr Fox



I think he's pretty cool, just a bit grumpy gray muzzle.

Hey and don't you dear to have anything against my fellow zoos!


----------



## Somnium (Sep 17, 2016)

Saiko said:


> Bestiality is the activity. A zoophile is one who feels an attraction to animals, perhaps one who has a fetish for them (hooray for subleties). A zoophile may or may not have committed bestiality. There are many people who like furry/anthro porn who are not zoophiles and a not-insignificant number who are. What a surprise; some populations overlap.



Lemme correct you here. In zoos community we call bestiality when an animal is treated like a meat pocket, without any feelings, whereas zoophiles view their pets as partners equal in dignity to humans and in most cases have sex with them too (only if the animal agrees of course!) as for example you would with your significant other. Basically we blur the line between human and animal.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

Animals cannot consent. And having sex with pets has been proven to be physically harmful to them and even humans.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 17, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Animals cannot consent. And having sex with pets has been proven to be physically harmful to them and even humans.



blablabla, it's pointless to argue


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

To be honest, if you eat animals, you treat them far worse than what is attributed to zoophiles.
Also, last time I checked, forum rules really dislikes this topic.

I recommend moving away from it.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

Animals act on instinct. What make humans different from everything else living is that they can control their instincts while having a complex language to give various feedback.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> To be honest, if you eat animals, you treat them far worse than what is attributed to zoophiles.
> Also, last time I checked, forum rules really dislikes this topic.
> 
> I recommend moving away from it.


Haha at least when they're eaten, animals aren't prone to getting health risks, injury, or abuse. You can't compare eating meat to interspecies sex.
And is that supposed to be a threat? If you people can talk freely about this, I have the same rights to state my opinions too.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Haha at least when they're eaten, animals aren't prone to getting health risks, injury, or abuse. You can't compare eating meat to interspecies sex.


>Eaten
>Health risk, injury

Don't get me wrong, I'm not shaming meat eating. I do it myself.
But I think death is far worse than this.

Plus, there's risks involved when being with humans, too.

An acquaintance of mine In a furry page on fb just recently got his testicle popped because his partners knee was in the wrong place.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 17, 2016)

To be fair, animals don't even concent with eachOTHER. LOL Just ask any male dog owner if their pooch asked permission before humping their leg. ...or another animal, be it another dog or a passive family cat just happy to get some attention.

Animals are animals. So are we. The difference is that we have the mental capacity to consider both the feelings of other animals and to harshly judge others for doing things we think are gross.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> But I think death is far worse than this.


Considering the scenario to death, they're both equally bad. At least eating meat is done for a legitimate reason than for pleasure.
However just because one considers death worse than sex/borderline rape on an animal isn't an excuse to commit beasiality.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Considering the scenario to death, they're both equally bad. At least eating meat is done for a legitimate reason than for pleasure.
> However just because one considers death worse than sex/borderline rape on an animal isn't an excuse to commit beasiality.


Never said it was.

And to be fair, eating meat being for legitimate reasons rather than just for pleasure is debatable.

Don't make me play devil's advocate for veganism :V


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

Depending on a person's blood type and blood composition, it can be detrimental to certain people. So before going for a completely pro vegan stand, just remember there's a good large chunk of humans that can become malnurished and die from becoming vegan.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Depending on a person's blood type and blood composition, it can be detrimental to certain people. So before going for a completely pro vegan stand, just remember there's a good large chunk of humans that can become malnurished and die from becoming vegan.


I don't think blood type or rhesus factor have anything to do with it.
Also, the opposite is true in the wild as well.
There are people who are incapable of digesting the proteins common in meat and thus have to consume only non-meat food.

Also, understand I said 'devil's advocate' as in making arguments from their side without personally agreeing, at least in part.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 17, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Depending on a person's blood type and blood composition, it can be detrimental to certain people. So before going for a completely pro vegan stand, just remember there's a good large chunk of humans that can become malnurished and die from becoming vegan.



I seriously doubt this is true, but please buddy realize we take care of our pets better than 99% of pet owners, since we love them so much


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I seriously doubt this is true, but please buddy realize we take care of our pets better than 99% of pet owners, since we love them so much


There is no statistic stating so. Although there are abusive pet owners, I'm pretty sure most people take as much care of their pets as anyone else.


----------

